# The Encyclopedia Of Manga



## mow (Oct 20, 2004)

I was thinkin that there shoul be an encyclopida for manga,  a thread that ppl can use to info for the manga out there, good or bad, so here it goes

*Manga's Name*:- the title of the manga.
*Author's Name*:- self explaintory.
*No. Of Volumes*:- the no of volumes released at this moment.
*Status*:- Is it complete or ongoing?
*Licesened*:-  yes or no.
*Genre*:- Shonen, Shojo, etc
*Target Audience*:- for example, 16+ if it contains viloence and so on
*Synposis*:- A breif overview of the manga and whats it about
*Why you recommend it*:- things that you enjoyed in the manag and why you thing ppl should check it out. 
*Why you DONT recommend it*:- If it sucked, tell us why.




*RULES*
1.NO FLAMMING. Please respect other member's opinions
2.NO SPAMMING. Only post if you are going to submit info using the guidline stated aboe.
3.In the reccomendation section, dont just say the manag  was nice or it was bad, validate your reasons.
4.If you have further information on one of the submitted manga's pm me or Saga-Sama.

Thanks for particpating   .

REVIEWS:​
0 


1 


2

20th Century Boys
2001 Nights


3


4


5


6

666 Satan


7 


8 


9 


A

Addicated To Curry
Aishiteruze Baby
Akira
Angel Densetsu
Angel Sanctuary
Azumanga Daioh


B 

B'tX
Basilisk
Battle Angel Alital / Gunm (Japanese name)
Battle Royal
BECK
Berserk
Blade Of the immortal
BLAME!
Bleach
Bowling King
Bremen


C 

Cardcaptor Sakura
Change Guy (*100th* reviewed manga) 
Chobits
Chronicles of the Cursed Sword.
Cowa!
Cowboy Bebop: Shooting Star


D 

D.Grayman
Death Note
DNA
DN Angel
Dr. Slump
Dragonball


E 

Eden
Elfen Lied
Eyeshield 21


F 

Faeries' Landing
Flames Of Recca
FLCL
Fly
Fruits Basket
Full Metal Alchemist
Full Metal Panic
Full Moon wo Sagashite (Searching for the full moon)


G 

GANTZ
Get Backers
GTO
Gun Blaze West
Gunsmith Cats


H 

H2
Hajime no Ippo
Hana-Kimi (hanazakari no kimitachi he) For you in full blossom
Hikaru no Go
Hellsing
Homonuclus
Hot Gimmik
Hunter x Hunter


I

I"s
Ichigo 100%
Inuyasha

J 


K

Kareshi Kanojo no Jijou
Kill Me Kiss Me
KingOf Hell
Kiseiju
Koroshiya Ichi


L

Legal Drug
Love hina
Lone Wolf & cub


M

MR
Magic Knight Rayearth (MKR).
Majin -Devil-
MARS
MONSTER
Mermaid's Scar
MPD Pshyco
Mr.Fullswing
My Hime

 Continues on the post below . . .


----------



## mow (Oct 20, 2004)

N

National Quiz
Nausica? of the Valley of Wind
Negima! Magister Negi Magi
NHK ni Youkoso


O

Oldboy
One Piece


P
Pet Shop of Horrors
Pita - Ten
Please Save My Earth
Pretty Face
Priest
Prince of Tennis


Q
Qwan


R

Ragnork
Ranma 1/2
Rave Master
REAL
REBOUND
Rookie
Rurouni Kenshin


S

Saint seyia
Saiyuki
Sakuran
Salad Days
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Samurai Excutioner
Scyred
Serial Experiments Lain
Shaman King
Shaman King
Shaolin Sisters
Slam Dunk!
Suzuka


T

Tenjo Tenge
The Ravages Of time
The Violinist of Hameln
The Wallflower
Threads Of Time
Touch
Tuxedo Gin


U

Urusei Yatsura


V
Vagabond
Violinist of Hameln


W

Wolf's Rain


X

X/1999


Y

Yakitate!! Japan
Yokohama Kaidashi Kikou
Yotsuba!
Yu   Yu Hakusho


Z

Zombie Powder
=========================================================
*WE HAVE REVIEWED 100MANGAS!  
THANK YOU ALL FOR SHARING THE INFO AND POSTING HERE : AND THANKS TO PEK FOR ORGANZING THE LIST *


----------



## mary no jutsu (Oct 20, 2004)

Manga's Name:- hot gimmick
Author's Name:- miki aihara
No. Of Volumes:-5
Status:-  ongoing
Licesened:- yes 
Genre:- Shojo
Target Audience:- 13 and above kinda depends on how mature u are
Synposis:this is about a highschool girl named hatsumi. she lives in an apartment complez with her family. its inhabited by the workers of a certain company. all the workers live there. it is ruled by the company owners wife tachibana.so angering her could make u lose your job and your home. 
     well one day she walking to school when she sees her sister akane she asks whats wrong and her sister says she thinks she might be pregnant(her sister is in middleschool)so she goes to the store to buy her sister a pregnancy test. well on her way home she bumps into her childhood bully. ryoki tachibana the som of ms tachibana. well she drops the pregnancy test and thinks shes pregnant but then she says its for her sister. she then regrets saying that. afraid she might be kicked out of her home she says that she'll do anything so he won't tell his mom and he says "alright as long as you become my slave"
     well she has no choice but to d what he says so he's like trying to do it to her but then she is rescued by her childhood buddy azusa. will he save her from the clutches of the evil ryoki or does he have something else in mind

Why you recommend it:its probably the most addicting manga ever. that is does not even describe the story there are so many twists and turns its good 
Where to get it:- sasuhina colored


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2004)

*Manga's Name*:- GANTZ
*Author's Name*:- Hiroya Oku .
*No. Of Volumes*:- 15 volumes.
*Status*:- Ongoing
*Licesened*:-  No.
*Genre*:- Mature shonen
*Target Audience*:- 18+. Mature content. Do not be surprised if you come across disturbing imagery showing death, decapitation and sexuality. 
*Synposis*:- Somewhere in Tokyo, there is a room. In that room is a black sphere. Periodically, people who should otherwise have died are transferred to the room. There, the sphere gives them special suits and weapons, and sends them out on a mission to kill aliens here on Earth. While these missions take place, the rest of the world is largely oblivious to them. These missions are lethal - few participants survive them. The sphere calls the shots, and it's not the slightest bit nice. It's name... Gantz.
*Why you recommend it*:-This manga is  in a compleltey different level than anything ive ever read in my whole life, the only manga that is in its level is Ichi (ill post the info on that one later). GANTZ is twisted,  the story is mind boggoling in every aspect, charcters are very well drawn (dotn get attached to any of the characters though). Though its contains violence and sexualty , you cant help but continue reading it like its an addication. This is the sortof manga which either you'll love oor hate, there's no in between. 
*Where to get it*:- 
*Author's other Works*:- HEN .[/B]


----------



## Noex (Oct 21, 2004)

well moe u know me.... i dont get this??? what is this good for ohh well plz answer me!!!!!


----------



## Saga-Sama (Oct 21, 2004)

*Manga Name:* Samurai Deeper Kyo.
*Author's Name:* Akimine Kamijyo.
*No. of volumes:* 26 episodes.
*Status:* Complete.
*Lisenced:* Yes.
*Genre:* Shonen.
*Targeted Audience:* 16+.
*Synposis:* It is 1604, four years after the Battle of Sekigahara, perhaps Japan's greatest civil war. The people try to recover from its aftermath and enjoy the newly attained peace. Amid such times Yuya Shiina, a roughneck girl who earns money by capturing outlaws, mistakes a roaming and peace-loving medicine seller Mibu Kyoshiro for the legendary wanted man "Onime-no-Kyo." But she soon realizes that she is wrong when she sees that Kyoshiro is just a weakling. Nevertheless, she ends up capturing Kyoshiro anyway -- he is wanted for running off without paying for a meal. As they travel together Kyoshiro tries to help Yuya catch another wanted criminal. In the process Kyoshiro is cornered. Then he mumbles, "Here he comes," and the color of his eyes turn a deep red. He pulls out his sword which he had never touched before and suddenly, Onime-no-Kyo, the legendary assassin said to have killed one thousand men with this sword, is standing there. 

Kyoshiro and Kyo: Two spirits in one body. Yuya is looking for a "man with a wound on his back" who killed her older brother. The two head to Edo together. One after another, samurai come after Onime-no-Kyo. Why do Kyoshiro and Kyo share the same body? Historical figures, such as Tokugawa Ieyasu and Oda Nobunaga, emerge in the story and the mystery of the two souls is gradually resolved.
*Why you recommend it:* Nice story line, cool soundtrack and lovely characters.
*Where to get it*: Lisenced can't get it...
*Author's other works*: I think none.


----------



## EndlessRain (Oct 21, 2004)

Guess for just info like an encyclopedia does 

*Manga's Name:* Ragnarok
*Author's Name:* Myung-Jin Lee
*No. of Volumes:* 10 out in the US
*Status:* Seems to be ongoing, but it look liked it took a break?
*Licensed:* Yes
*Genre:* Fantasy/Action with some comedy
*Target Audience:* 13+
*Synopsis:* Ragnarok means the prophesized fall of the gods. The gods of course don't want this to happen, so they release their elite army of warriors called Valkyries to prevent Ragnarok from happening. And on the other side there are people who know or want this to happen such as Fenris Fenrir, one of the main characters. She is trying to find the reincarnation of Balder who is the main main character, Chaos, to help her on her journey to make Ragnarok happen and fight these Valkyries. So its like a war. Of course many new characters are joined and problems met along the story.

*Why you recommened it:* The manga is completely awesome. The story is great, the characters are well-developed, and art is amazing. And for you Norse Mythology fans out there, this is good. Plus, any of the Ragnarok Online players should like this since RO is based out of this. 

*Where to get:* Bookstores
*Author's other works:* None that i know of, but I know he has made other manwha, especially since he has made his own Dive to Dream Sea studio.


----------



## korican04 (Oct 21, 2004)

*Manga's Name*:- Death Note
*Author's Name*:- Tsugumi Ohba, Takeshi Obata
*No. Of Volumes*:- 108 chapters
*Status*:- Completed
*Licensed*:- yes by viz
*Genre*:- Shonen Jump/Murder!!!
*Target Audience*:-  16+, mature story people dying, getting murdered, so on.
*Synposis*:- Death Note starts off with a Demon from the World of the Dead looking on the human world. Each demon has a Death Note a book which can kill a person by writing the victims name in it. One of the demons puts a death note in the human world for his amusement and this is where the story begins. A brilliant High School student named Raito (light) finds the death note and starts writing names down like a mad man!!!. Mainly to kill criminals though. Another brilliant man detective "L" is investigating these mysterious deaths. "L"'s brain power is uncanny, he figures out in what country and city and even which suspects could have commited these unworldly murders??!?! The story is a battle of the wits against Raito and L. Raito needs to get rid of L and L needs to find out who are commiting the murders and how before he too is killed.  
*Why you recommend it*:- THis is all about story. THis is basically two geniuses trying to out do each other with their brain power and Raito's death note. One is trying to kill criminals and the people trying to stop him, the other is trying not be killed and to solve this crazy murder mystery. The story keeps you angst and you can't wait what happends next. The characters are great and greatly drawn you won't be able to stop reading.
*Why you DONT recommend it*:- Not really action, but the crazyness of the story and occurences make up for it. 
*Where to get it*:- OrangeTangerine website or PM me.
*Author's other Works*:- ????


----------



## Saga-Sama (Oct 21, 2004)

thx guys... and if anyone has other info about a submitted manga by another user, plz PM this info to Moe, or if he gives me the authorisation to handle this PM me then... and we'll work the info and sharing it...


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2004)

Saga-Sama said:
			
		

> thx guys... and if anyone has other info about a submitted manga by another user, plz PM this info to Moe, or if he gives me the authorisation to handle this PM me then... and we'll work the info and sharing it...



this is strange I was just about to ask you to help me out in that! lol i guess great minds think alike.  
Ill edit this in the fist post


----------



## Saga-Sama (Oct 21, 2004)

hehe, homies do think the same way afterall ^_^


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2004)

*Manga's Name*:- Koroshiya Ichi
*Author's Name*:- Naoki Urasawa.
*No. Of Volumes*:- 10 volumes.
*Status*:- Complete.
*Licesened*:-  No.
*Genre*:- violence, sexuality, gore, drama and psychological thriller.
*Target Audience*:- 18+. NOT FOR THE WEAK OF HEART! Manga contains explicit contat and extrem violence and gore. IT was even banned in some parts of Japan!
*Synposis*:- In japan, everything is ruled by the yakuza. An old man tries to remove the yakuza from power in a town and plans to take over it. He uses a mentally disturbed youngster by the name of Ichi to assisnate theYakuza leaders. Ichi suffers from nightmares and a fetish for murdered corpses and blood. The story follows Ichi and his attempts to kill of the yakuza
*Why you recommend it*:- I really dont know! this manga has completely captured me, its violent, full of sex and blood and at times made me sick to my stomach, yet I kept on reading it. The main character Ichi is well down and his psychological development throughout the manag is very interestsing to see. The artwork is average, but the auther compinsates to it by using extremly powerful and shocking scenes and a great story. You will either love it or hate it, theres no in between.
*Why you dont recommend it*:- Trust me on this one, if you dont like violence dont come into a 5m radius of this manga, it will really cause uneasiness and will induce nuisea if your not into that genre
*Where to get it*:- 
*Author's other Works*:- Homunculus


----------



## Anbu_soul (Oct 21, 2004)

*Manga's Name:- * Flame of Recca .
*Author's Name:- * Nobuyuki Anzai.
*No. Of Volumes*:- curentely 5 or 6 volumes in the U.S.A that i know of
*Status:-*ongoing
*Licesened:- * ??????.
*Genre:- * actoin
*Target Audience:- * i say for ages 13and because it shows one of the charecters (0)(0)at the end of the first volume
*Synposis:- * i've only read the first one but the stories about Recca who kind of street punk and create fire with his hand at will and Yanagi Sakoshitanow follwers him around till he has to fight his rival Fuko Kirisawa is possed by a missteryes women  and has to his rival with a special power.
*Why you recommend it*:- it's just good and figting packed and a little humor
*Where to get it:-* i don't know any wed sites i just know  at book store
*Author's other Works :-* not sure


----------



## mow (Oct 21, 2004)

*Manga's Name*:- Hajime no Ippo
*Author's Name*:- Morikawa Jyoji.
*No. Of Volumes*:- 67 volumes. *77*
*Status*:- Onging.
*Licesened*:-  No.
*Genre*:- Shonen Sports.
*Target Audience*:- 13+. 
*Synposis*:- Hajime no Ippo is a boxing manga that follows Makunouchi Ippo in his quest to attain strength. ppo starts as a kid who is always bullied in school tell one day he meets a boxer who helps him out. Ever since then Ippo begin boxing and fell in love with it. he story follows ippo in his attempts to become a pro boxer and the trainnng  and oppenets he meets along the way.

*Why you recommend it*:- This pobabily THE best sports manga evwer created. The artwork is great, the boxing matches are done to the point of prefection, great characters and the story stays solid and doesnt lose a beat to even though its 67 volumes and still going on.Highly recommended to those who enjoy sports
*Where to get it*:- 
*Author's other Works*:- None that I know of.


----------



## Blinus (Oct 21, 2004)

Manga's Name: Hunter x Hunter (It's worth noting that the x is unpronounced. It's like a fancy hyphen. Just say 'Hunter Hunter when speaking it.)

Author's Name: Togashi Yoshihiro

No. Of Volumes: I'm not positive. Around 20.

Status: Ongoing

Licensed: No

Genre: Shonen I guess, but it should appeal to fans of other genres as well.

Target Audience: I'd say about 12 and up, but it's not so bad that younger kids couldn't handle it.

Synposis: Gon Freaks is a young boy living on a secluded island with his aunt Mito. His hobby is fishing, which he excels at. After being saved from a wild animal by a man named Kaito, he learns from him that Gon's father, Ging, is alive and is a 'Hunter', which is a title given to one who... how to put this... excels at life. It doesn't literaly mean hunter, like hunting animals. Gon decides that he too will be a hunter, and hopes to meet up with his father someday. On his journey, which takes him through the Hunter's Exam and beyond, he meets several companions. There's Leorio, an aspiring doctor... Kurapika, a boy who wants to avenge the slaughter of his tribe by a criminal organization called the Genei Ryodan, and Killua, a member of a family of assassins, yet ironically he hates the idea of being an assassin himself. Gon, Leorio, Kurapika, and Killua go on many exciting quests, hoping to resolve their own storylines. It's rather simple in description, but it's all awesome. Trust me. 

Why you recommend it: I guess I answered this question with the above answer too. I guess I like the characters a lot, they are all very well developed, their motives are reasonable, and they aren't just the cliched good guy bad guy types you see elsewhere. But the number one reason I recommend it: The character Hisoka. A sociopathic magician who uses playing cards as weapons. He is extremely entertaining to watch. Is he good? Bad? He assists both sides off and on, so you decide when you watch.

Why you DONT recommend it: Hunter x Hunter and suck don't belong in the same universe. It rules, trust me.

Where to get it: Toriyamaworld.com has the first 16 volumes. Use animesuki.com to find all 62 series eps and all 3 OVAs.

Author's other Works: Most notably, Yu Yu Hakusho.

That's all I guess. Check it out.


----------



## Kimun* (Oct 21, 2004)

*Manga's Name:*- Rurouni Kenshin
*Author's Name:*- Nobuhiro Watsuki
*No. Of Volumes:*- 28
*Status:*- Complete!
*Licesened:*- Yes, Licesened by Viz
*Genre:*- Historical, Action, Shonen,
*Target Audience:*- 13+ Just your average Shonen audience
*Synposis:*- Himura Kenshin is a wandering Rurouni who is searching for a way to atone for his sins during the Bakumatsu and "In the 11th year of Meiji, in the middle of Tokyo, this tale begins...".
*Why you recommend it:*- It's mixes history, battles, and romantic comedy. This series is a prime example of a Shonen series. (Also a great manga to show to friends who haven't been introduce to anime.) Watchers of the television series must at least read the third arc which was never animated, and truely ends the Kenshin series.
*Why you DONT recommend it:*- Shonen series are long.. and the first arc isn't too great compared to the Kyoto and Jinchuu Arcs.
*Where to get it:*- Viz store- The Tenten FC: Watch Out for the Rain of Steel . *cough*cough* entire series- 006
*Author's other Works:*- Gun Blaze West, Busou Renkin, various One Shots. 
Extra Note: The Author of _One Piece was at one time working for Watsuki during the writing of Ruroken._


----------



## mow (Oct 26, 2004)

*Manga's Name*:- I"s.
*Author's Name*:- Masakazu Katsura.
*No. Of Volumes*:- 15 volumes.
*Status*:- Compete.
*Licesened*:-  No.
*Genre*:- Shojo
*Target Audience*:- I think 16+ will do, contains ecchiness and a tad bit of hentai (very rarely)
*Synposis*:- I's is the story of Ichitaka and his attempt to find love. The title for the manga comes from the title of its three main characters- Ichitaka, Itsuki, and Iori. Ichitaka is in love with Iori who is a model that goes to Ichitaka's high school. However, because of past events, Ichitaka is unable to confess his love for Iori. When Iori and Ichitaka are paired up for a project, however, Ichitaka views this as his chance to get closer to Iori. During the project Ichitaka is extremely nervous around Iori, but Iori begins to realize how sweet and caring Ichitaka really is. Right as things seem to be going Ichitaka's way, Ichitaka's old girlfriend from grade school shows up and her name is Itsuki. Even though she keeps it reveled, Itsuki's purpose for coming back is to get Ichitaka back. How will Ichitaka handle this situation? 

The story follows Ichitaka and friends throughout their entire high school life and into their college/adult lives. Itchitaka will make many new friends and most of those friends help Ichitaka out in his quest to be with Iori. Ichitaka's quest for love takes many twists and turns, but the question is still the same, in the end will Ichitaka end up with Iori. 

*Why I recommend it*:- This is probably onefavorite Manga of all time and right off the bat I recommend it to all. This manga leaves you cheering for Ichitaka, but never sure of what will happen. A lot like Video Girl Ai, right when you think everything is going to work out, something news pops up. 

The character development is great in the series and you feel as if you know each of the characters. By the end of the manga you will probably wish there was more to it, that is how good it was. 

The overall story is extremely interesting and never is boring, somthing new is always happening. As I said, that story and character development is great. The artwork of the manga is also very good and enjoyable to look at. One thing that I found I liked about this anime is that it didn't end when the goal was achieved. Even when Ichitaka got what he wanted, the series kept going on and showed Ichitaka's hardships of keeping his goal and living with it. 

*Where to get it*:- SasukeXHinata C2 group and Zombie Powder 
*Author's other Works*:- Vedio Girl Ai, DNA^2


----------



## eternally (Oct 26, 2004)

*Manga's Name*:- Full Moon wo Sagashite (Searching for the full moon)
*Author's Name*:- Arina Tanemura
*No. Of Volumes*:- 7
*Status*:- Complete
*Licesened*:-  Nope
*Genre*:- Shoujo
*Target Audience*:- 12+ some mild violence, a lot of talk about death, suicide.
*Synposis*:- 12 year old Kouyama Mitsuki has always dreamed of being a singer. She and her childhood friend Eichi made a promise to both chase their dreams before he left for America 2 years ago. However, she has throat cancer so not only is it painful for her to sing, it is also dangerous. She is watched over by an overprotective grandmother who insists on giving her throat surgery, but she refuses to risk losing her voice, because of the promise she made with Eichi. Eichi, however, hasn't contacted her at all in those 2 years. One day, she meets two shinigami who inform her that she has just one year left to live. Instead of becoming scared of death, Mitsuki is even more determined to achieve her dream. The male shinigami, Takuto, uses his powers to turn her into a healthy 16 year old, giving her a chance to chase her dreams and reach Eichi across the sea with her voice...
*Why you recommend it*:- First of all...beauuuutiifulll drawings! Very detailed, just..gorgeous. *_* Very sweet, emotional story about chasing dreams. Great character development too - each character has a very complicated past that accounts for his/her personality, full of angst and tangling romances.   
*Why you DONT recommend it*:- Kinda girly..no..very girly. xD
*Where to get it*:- The Tenten FC: Watch Out for the Rain of Steel  or IRC at #selene_scans@irc.irchighway.net  or watch the anime (not as good): Zombie Powder
*Author's other Works*:- Kamikaze Kaitou Jeanne...very similar in drawing style.


----------



## Leathie (Nov 2, 2004)

*Manga's Name:*- MARS
*Author's Name:*- Fuyumi Soryo
*No. Of Volumes:*- 15+ an Epilogue Volume
*Status:*- Complete
*Licesened:*- Tokyo Poop (err.. pop)
*Genre:*- Shojo Romance
*Target Audience:*- Females 15+ some violence, blood, angst, suicide, rape, and SEX.
*Synposis:*- Kira and Rei are two high school students. Kira is a quiet art student and Rei is loud obnoxious and loves to race motorcycles, he is also a ladies man. These two unexpectedly come together and as the series goes on they support eachother through thier times of turmoil. 
*Why you recommend it:*- God I loved the story!!!! There was just enough romance plus crazy angsty teenager crap and death going on in the novels to get me hooked and keep on reading it. Its probably one of the best that Tokyo pop has ever put out.
*Why you DONT recommend it:*- F the don't recommend there is nothing bad about this series!
*Where to get it:*- Borders or Barnes and Noble also Link removed should have it.
*Author's other Works:*- As far as I know she doesnt have any other work but if she does will someone plz let me know.


----------



## seta101 (Nov 2, 2004)

Manga's Name: Love Hina
Author's Name: Akamatsu Ken
No. Of Volumes: 14
Status: Complete
Licesened: Tokyo Pop
Genre:- comedy/romance
Target Audience:16+ Comical Violence, partial nudity, language
Synopsis: Keitaro is a high school graduate who's failed to get into prestigious Tokyo University, twice. He's determined to get in though, to fufill a promise to a girl he met 15 years ago. After his parents kick him out, he decides to ask his grandmother to stay at her inn. Upon arrival, he finds out (painfully) that the inn has turned into a girl's dorm, the Hinata House.
Why you recommend it: 100% hilarity. Nonstop comedy, mixed in with the right amounts of romance and action. If you're a fan of anime and/or manga, and popular culture, this manga is chock full of references to both.
Why you DONT recommend it: N/A
Where to get it: Borders, Amazon.com, possibly Link removed.
Author's other Works: Ken Akamatsu is also the creator of A.I. Love You, Negima: Magister Negi Magi


----------



## raphous (Nov 3, 2004)

*Manga's Name*: Bremen.
*Author's Name*: Umezawa Haruto.
*No. Of Volumes*: 9 Volumes.
*Status:*Complete
*Licesened*.
*Genre:*ShonenI guess.
*Target Audience: * 12+ Some scenes are kinda violent or sexually explicit
*Synposis:* This is the story of Romie Katsuga, young guy who's looking for his "freedom", and this freedom he'll find in creating a rock'n'roll music group, with one guitar player he met on the road, one transvestite drum player, and an old hardcore bass player. They're forming the group "Bremen", and you can follow their steps to celebrity and success.
*Why you recommend it*: this manga is all about freedom of mind, and freedom of acts, about "Rock" spirit. I liked it because it's simple, it's relaxing when you're out of a hard day of work, and the characters are incredibly nice to watch. You'll find this manga funny, and entertaining, besides... 9 volumes is not a big amount of money to spend.
*Where to get it:* In manga shops, like all of them
*Author's other Works: * Unknown at this point


----------



## Hyuugan_Shadow (Nov 4, 2004)

Saga-Sama said:
			
		

> *Manga Name:* Samurai Deeper Kyo.
> *Author's Name:* Akimine Kamijyo.
> *No. of volumes:* 26 episodes.
> *Status:* Complete.
> ...



This would of been right.. if he stated the anime the manga is currently,

Manga Name: Samurai Deeper Kyo.
Author's Name: Akimine Kamijyo.
No. of volumes: So far 8 or 9
Status: Nope
Lisenced: Yes.
Genre: Shonen.
Targeted Audience: 16+.
Synposis: It is 1604, four years after the Battle of Sekigahara, perhaps Japan's greatest civil war. The people try to recover from its aftermath and enjoy the newly attained peace. Amid such times Yuya Shiina, a roughneck girl who earns money by capturing outlaws, mistakes a roaming and peace-loving medicine seller Mibu Kyoshiro for the legendary wanted man "Onime-no-Kyo." But she soon realizes that she is wrong when she sees that Kyoshiro is just a weakling. Nevertheless, she ends up capturing Kyoshiro anyway -- he is wanted for running off without paying for a meal. As they travel together Kyoshiro tries to help Yuya catch another wanted criminal. In the process Kyoshiro is cornered. Then he mumbles, "Here he comes," and the color of his eyes turn a deep red. He pulls out his sword which he had never touched before and suddenly, Onime-no-Kyo, the legendary samurai said to have killed one thousand men with this sword, is standing there. 

Kyoshiro and Kyo: Two spirits in one body. Yuya is looking for a "man with a Scar on his back" who killed her older brother. The two head to Edo together. One after another, samurai come after Onime-no-Kyo. Why do Kyoshiro and Kyo share the same body? Historical figures, such as Tokugawa Ieyasu and Oda Nobunaga, emerge in the story and the mystery of the two souls is gradually resolved.
Why you recommend it: Nice story line, lovely characters, plus intriguing plots and twists. Nice Brutality in some volumes.
Where to get it: Barnes & Noble
Author's other works: I think none.


----------



## AsanoHa (Nov 17, 2004)

*Manga's Name*:- Shaman King
*Author's Name*:- Hiroyuki Takei
*No. Of Volumes*:- 32
*Status*:- Complete for now but he may start publishing again later
*Licesened*:-  It's been licensed in America I know that, but the US version is not worth reading unless you're really desperate.
*Genre*:- Shonen I guess. Supernatural(Ghosts and Spirits)
*Target Audience*:- 12+
*Synposis*:- Shamans are people who link this world with the next. They can interact with Ghosts of those long dead and even the spirits present in nature. Most shamans have one or more primary spirit or mochirei that they work and fight with and who is their eternal partner. Yoh Asakura is a particularly talented Shaman from rural Japan who comes to Tokyo to find a mochirei (which he does in the samurai named Amidamaru) and to train for the Shaman Fight, which happens every 500 years. The Shaman Fight is a tournament that decides who will be Shaman King. The Shaman King is the head of the shaman community and gets to have the Grand Spirits (pretty much God) as their mochirei. Yoh wants to be Shaman King for two reasons: one so he can lay around all day and listen to music and two so that he can make sure that everyone can have a peaceful life. Shaman King is about the adventures of Yoh and his Shaman friends as they compete with and against eachother in the Shaman Fight. The Shaman King story takes places between 1998 and 2001.
*Why you recommend it*:- Shaman King deals with some really deep philisophical issues. What is good and evil? Can someone be all good or all evil? What is justice? Who decides? I love that Mankin makes you think hard about what's going on while entertaining the hell out of you. Yoh's personality is so differant than the typical shonen main character. He never ever gets worked up over anything unless he is forced to and he has an inherint belief that everyone is basically a good person, which I find refreshing from the constant definitive good versus defintive evil crap. I'm super pissed it got cancelled in the middle of the climactic ending, but I have hope that he'll be able to finish the series sometime later
*Where to get it*:- Impossible to find consistent scanslanslations, but it's pretty easy to find scans here and there. You're better off looking in french or chinese sites though, because all the english speaking webmasters out there got lazy updating their sites long ago. UPDATE: Direct Manga has uploaded Mankin scanslations up through chapter 131. 
*Author's other Works*:- Nothing really big. He did a semi-annual spin off of Mankin, called Funbari no Uta, that takes place 7 years after the end of the Shaman Fight. Takei's favorite work was actually a manga about Budhism called Butsu Zone. Unfortunately for him Butsu Zone only lasted three volumes because it was too religious, but Takei reincarnated it's themes and some of it's characters into Shaman King. Exoticar was a short manga story Takei injected into the second half of the 27th volume of Shaman King because he loves exotic cars. Shaman King is by far his best and most popular series however.

This is what really got me into manga! Please read this series wherever you can find it or atleast try to find some decent summaries.


----------



## wingsofevil (Nov 19, 2004)

MANGA'S NAME:- Kill Me Kiss Me 
AUTHOR'S NAME:- Lee Young Yuu 
No. Of Volumes:- 5 volumes 
Status:- 4 out of 5 volumes 
Liscensed:- it's licensed here but i dunno if it's the original version or the american version. 
Genre:- action/romance/comedy 
Target Audience:- T-OT 
Synopsis:- it's about 2 identical cousins named Jung-Woo and Tae. They both live in an environment with gangs and school bullies. Tae and Jung-Woo both get involved in love and romance. buy it...its a really good series. 
Why You Reccommend it:- its much different than any other mangas i've ever seen. it copes with everyday life and if your getting bored with the same old plot line you might see in many mangas than i reccommend to try this manga out. 
Where To Get It:- I got mine at suncoast but try your store that you buy manga from to see if they have it. 
Author's other Works:- This is his first series that he has come out with. He's new. 

Do i get a reputation point for doing this? =D


----------



## mow (Nov 19, 2004)

*nods head* yuo do i just repped you


----------



## wingsofevil (Nov 19, 2004)

sry if my synopsis was'nt all that good. but if you read it i know you'll like it.


----------



## mow (Nov 19, 2004)

its okay, thanks for posting, ll try to look for it


----------



## 8018 (Nov 28, 2004)

*mangas Name* Legal Drug
*mangas Author * Clamp
*no. Of Volumes * Its A New Series
*licensed* I Think Tokyopop
*genre* Action
Target Audience T-ot
*sypnosis* (this Is In The First Vol.) A Drug Store That Deals With Medicine...and Danger!
Kazahaya Kudo Has A Gift. When He Touches A Person Or An Object, He Sees Visions. But He Has No Money And No Place To Stay, So Kazahaya Is Down On His Luck...until Fate Brings Him To The Green Drug Pharmacy. Now, In Exchange For Working In The Store, He Gets Room And Board. In Order To Make Ends Meet There's Catch-- He Must Take On "special" Assignments From His Boss That Can Only Be Handled By Someone With Kazahaya's Gift, With The Help Of His Co-worker And Roommate Rikuo, Who Has Unusual Powers Of His Own, Kazahaya Find Himself Missions Most Surreal.
*Warning * Even Though The Book Doesn't Say, I Think It Has Hints Of Shonen-ai
*WHY I RECOMMEND* IT WELL IT HAS SOME PRETTY COOL ART AND I THINK THE STORY IS KIND OF ORIGINAL
WHERE TO GET IT YOU CAN GO TO BORDERS OR HERE


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2004)

CLamp has a new seris? didnt know that! thanks alot for the info. i repped you for it . if you have more mangas you want to talk about, do share.


----------



## 8018 (Nov 28, 2004)

I Have Alot

Thanks For The Rep!! ^^


----------



## mow (Nov 28, 2004)

no probelm, im glad to see someone is interested in this thread!


----------



## 8018 (Nov 28, 2004)

Nah No Problem

I Was Just Curios 
To See What 
encyclopida Of Manga
Was


----------



## Kurupt_kun (Nov 28, 2004)

Manga's Name:- Lone Wolf and Cub
Author's Name:- Kazou Koike and Goseki Kojima
No. Of Volumes:- 28 volumes
Status:- I believe it is complete in Japan, but still in the process in the US
Licesened:- yes
Genre:- I'd say shonen/seinen.  Theres an awful lot of death
Target Audience: 18-25 males
Synposis:- In the Japanese feudal era, Ogami Itto was the elite executioner for the Shogun.  That is until the Yagyu clan framed him so that one of them could take the highly respected position.  In this frame up attempt, Itto's wife is killed, but Itto manages to escape from the strife with his infant son.  (start manga here) Now Itto, along with his young son, is an assassin called lone wolf and cub.  Although he has settled into this new life for himself, his ultimate goal is still revenge against the Yagyu clan.
Why you recommend it:-I highly recommend this manga for its great, great writing and terrific action sequences.  If you like film techniques at all, different angles and lighting, then you should look at this manga.  the way its presented is more like an art film than a bloody assasin manga.  
Author's other Works:- Crying Freeman, Offered, Samurai Executioner, Shura Yukihime, Wounded Man


----------



## AsanoHa (Nov 28, 2004)

Whoa?! You get repped for posting here? I didn't know that! 

I hope atleast one person has checked out Shaman King since I posted. It is a dying community, but it is still worth checking out.


----------



## Orihime (Nov 29, 2004)

Anbu_soul said:
			
		

> *Manga's Name:- * Flame of Recca .
> *Author's Name:- * Nobuyuki Anzai.
> *No. Of Volumes*:- curentely 5 or 6 volumes in the U.S.A that i know of
> *Status:-*ongoing
> ...



I'll just elaborate on this:
*Manga's Name:- * Flame of Recca.
*Author's Name:- * Nobuyuki Anzai.
*No. Of Volumes*:- 33
*Status:-* finished
*Licesened:- * yes, Viz
*Genre:- * action, shonen
*Target Audience:- * 13+
*Synposis:- * Recca is a "normal" high school thug who is interested in ninjas, and usually act like one. His life changes when he meets Yanagi, a girl who has the ability to heal, and pledged that he will be her ninja and protect her life at all cost. Those same healing powers attracted the attention of Mori Kouran, a corrupt politician who's looking for immortality, and he believes the healing powers within Yanagi is the key to achieving this. Recca and his companions are then thrown into a fight that started 400 years ago. 
*Why you recommend it*:- As mentioned, it's a great fighting manga, but it's not all fighting. Most of the fights have stories behind them that puts more meaning into the battle. The character development of each one is also well thought of, and the weapons used are very interesting.
*Where to get it:-* Viz is releasing Volume 9 soon, should be available @ BBorders, Barnes & Nobles, Chapters and other major bookstores, including amazon.com
*Author's other Works :-* Marchen Awakens Romance (aka MAR), Rocket Princess

Bad summary I know, it's hard without giving some spoilery details XD


----------



## Hinata Andou (Nov 30, 2004)

M.P.D. Psycho

Manga's Name: M.P.D.Psycho
Author's Name: Eiji Otsuka & drawn by Sho-u Tajima 
No. Of Volumes: 9 volumes released at this moment
Status: caught up 
Licesened:... 
Genre: shonen 
Target Audience:- 16+ it contains images 
of very violent murders and corpses.
Synposis:- A detective with multiple personalities 
and a dark past struggles to find out who he is 
while solving cases and unraveling more threads of his past. 
Why you recommend it: This manga I think is realist in some things XD!,
I recommend because isn't the normal type of manga that we can read
in everywhere, The grafics are very cool!!!
The personality of each character is very very good, 
everyone has its own ill, is one of the most sick mangas 
that I ever read but I like it very much and I repeat 
is a very original Manga!.
Why you DONT recommend it: really I don't have nothing to say, I just
can say If you don't like to see people with all sliced 
and the organs outside with all the blood slipping...
you don't need to read it...
Where to get it: HERE
Author's other Works:Madara, Leviathan... 

Ja Ne!


----------



## Kurupt_kun (Nov 30, 2004)

Hinata Andou said:
			
		

> M.P.D. Psycho
> 
> Manga's Name: M.P.D.Psycho
> Author's Name: Eiji Otsuka & drawn by Sho-u Tajima
> ...



Very interesting.  I may have to check this one out.


----------



## Orihime (Dec 1, 2004)

Hinata Andou said:
			
		

> M.P.D. Psycho
> 
> Manga's Name: M.P.D.Psycho
> Author's Name: Eiji Otsuka & drawn by Sho-u Tajima
> ...



Just want to add

Why I recommend: The art is beautiful. Sho-u Tajima is such a great artist, and along iwth Eiji Otsuka, they create a very good combination. Tajima's art attracts the readers, while the complex plot, which has twists every chapter, basically entraps you. Seriously. I don't like gorey manga that much... but this one is just amazing. It's in my Top 5 forever.

Why I don't recommend: Seriously, a lot of details on decapitated bodies, murder, killing, blood, etc. Every source of death, or pain is shown in such intricate details that this is not for the faint of heart. The first chapter alone can make some people... puke. I really emphasize the details of how these are drawn.


----------



## bida (Dec 4, 2004)

AsanoHa said:
			
		

> Whoa?! You get repped for posting here? I didn't know that!
> 
> I hope atleast one person has checked out Shaman King since I posted. It is a dying community, but it is still worth checking out.




ummmm SK is not a dying community...300+ were just dling the new realease from #manga-rain

its IRC release though

I learned IRC just to dl this manga

btw

9/10 of the manga that are in this thread can be find at

#Ckmoney   in  IRC

complete or the latest release


----------



## 8018 (Dec 5, 2004)

*-shooting Star-*

*MANGAS NAME:* COWBOY BEBOP: -SHOOTING STAR-
*STORY AND ART* BY CAIN KUGA  ORIGINAL CONCEPT BY HAJIME YATATE
*NO. OF VOL.*  3
*STATUS: * COMPLETE
*LISENCED* BY TOKYOPOP
*GENDER * MANGA/SCI-FI/ACTION
*TARGET AUDIENCE:* TEEN AGE 13+
*SYPNOSIS:* (I GOT THIS FROM THE FIRST VOL.) WHEN THE POPULATION OF EARTH ABANDONED ITS HOME FOR OTHER PLANETS, THE SOLAR SYSTEM BECAME A PLAYGROUND FOR TRICKSTERS, MOBSTERS AND CRIMINALS GALORE.  THE POLICE ALONE CAN'T CHASE THEM ALL DOWN... ENTER THE BOUNTY HUNTERS, THE BEST OF THE BEST WHICH MAKE THEIR HOME ON THE SPACESHIP BEBOP-THE EX-MAFIOSO SPIKE SPIEGEL, THE EX-COP JET BLACK, THE AMNESIAC FAYE VALENTINE, ED THE HACKER AND THEIR DATA DOG, EIN.  NOW, THE MORE SCRUPIES THAN THE REST OF THEIR ILK, THE GANG OFTEN FIND THEMSELVES WITHOUT THE CASH, AND CONSENQUENTIALLY WITHOUT FOOD ON THEIR PLATES.  AND WHEN THEY GET CAUGHT IN THE CROSSFIRE OF A MAFIA GRUDGE MATCH, THEY MAY ALL RECONSIDER THEIR LINE OF WORK.  MADE IN TANDEM WITH THE HIT TV SHOW, THIS TWO MANGA SERIES OFFERS AN ALTERNATIVE LOOK AT THE QUIERKY CREW OF THE BEBOP
*WHY I RECOMEND IT:* WELL ITS AN ALTERNATIVE OF COWBOY BEBOP!!! WHO WOULDN'T GET THIS PIECE OF ART.  THE ART IS MARVALOUS I LOVED IT!! YOU SHOULD REALLY READ IT.  BTW THE SYPNOSIS SAYS THAT THERE'S ONLY TWO MANGA VOLUMES, BUT I'M PRETTY SURE THERE'S THREE
WHERE TO GET IT: I THINK YOU CAN FIND IT HERE OR YOU CAN GO TO BORDERS OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT...
... I REALLY ENJOYED READING THIS STORY AND ITS AMAZING


----------



## Confucius345 (Dec 5, 2004)

Manga's Name:- Rave Master
Author's Name:- Hiro Mashima
No. Of Volumes:- 11
Status:- ongoing
Licesened:- yes 
Genre:- Shonen
Target Audience:- 13+
Synposis:- It's about this boy that is given the power of Rave ( a magical stone) and he most fight of the forces of evil.....
Why you recommend it:- Funny, but also has a interesting storyline
Why you DONT recommend it:-......
Where to get it:- Tokyopop.com
Author's other Works- none


----------



## mow (Dec 5, 2004)

thanks for all your posts guys! i will rep you all . oh and MPD pshyco is wonderful, if you enjoyed it, check evertyhting done by HERE and thehawks.org . These guys bring us the best mangas ever.


----------



## Confucius345 (Dec 6, 2004)

Manga's Name:- King of Hell
Author's Name:- Ra In-Soo and Kim Jae-Hwan
No. Of Volumes:- 7
Status:-  ongoing
Licesened:- yes or no.
Genre:- Shonen
Target Audience:- 13+
Synposis:- It's about a ancient martial arts specialist (Majeh) who died over 300 years ago and now serves as an envoy to the next world for the KING OF Hell. IN his journey's he is sent on a quest to destroy demons that have escaped hell...really funny and nice vollence
Why you DONT recommend it:- .......
Where to get it:- Tokyopop
Author's other Works:- none


----------



## IkariBattousai (Dec 7, 2004)

Manga's Name:  Priest
Author's Name: Min-Woo Hyung
No. Of Volumes: 15
Status: Completed
Licensed: Yes
Genre: Horror/ Action
Target Audience: 15+
Synopsis: A Priest named Ivan Isaacs is searching the American West for the servants of the fallen angel Temzarela in order to seal him for good.
Why I Recommend It: First of all the art is really original, epsecially the cover art, which is amazing the artist definitely know figure drawing.  The story is really dark, and while my summary was very brief the story is really deep, and while the main story is in the 1800's, the backstory stretches back to the crusades, and has a lot to do with religious conspiracies.
Where to Get it: Tokyo-Pop
Author's Other Works: Unknown


----------



## Confucius345 (Dec 7, 2004)

Manga's Name: Scryed
Author's Name: Yasunari Toda and Yosuke Kuroda
No. Of Volumes: 5
Status: Completed
Licensed: Yes
Genre: Action
Target Audience: 16+
Synopsis: The Main Character is a strong Alter-user who is out to stop an evil organization named holy for destroying his home and taking over the world!! It has alot of violence and some naked pics.
Why I Recommend It:Because it's stroyline is cool and the Alter(super powers) pretty cool to!!
Where to Get it: Tokyo-Pop
Author's Other Works: Unknown


----------



## IkariBattousai (Dec 7, 2004)

Manga's Name: Gunsmith Cats
Author's Name: Kenichi Sonoda
No. Of Volumes: 9 At least
Status: Completed (I Think)
Liscensed: Yes
Genre: Action
Target Audience: 16+
Synopsis: Rally Vincent is a woman in Chicago who owns a gun store and works as a bounty hunter.  She usually ends up taking on cases such as drug busts and breaking up crime syndicates along with her partner Minnie-May.
Why I recommend it:  It's nice once in a while to see an anime or read a manga that takes place in America.  As mch as I love the Japanese culture, I find it easier to relate to manga like this.  I also like the stories, which are kind of like P.I. movies mixed with Lethal Weapon type stories.  Lots of Ferraris too, I like Ferraris.
Where to get it: Dark Horse Comics, but you can get it at Animenation.
Author's Other Works: Unknown


----------



## raphous (Dec 9, 2004)

*Manga's Name:* DNA?
*Author's Name:* Masakatsu Katsura (same as I"s or Video Girl Ai)
*No. Of Volumes:* 5
*Status:* Completed
*Liscensed:* I think so
*Genre:* Girls, Fun, Sci-Fi, Fights
*Target Audience:* 14+
*Synopsis:* Karin is sent to the past (past being our modern time) to modify the DNA of a super playboy who is said to have made one child to a hundred of women, making hundreds of kids with the super playboy DNA and so on, which is the cause of a great issue of overpopulation in the future.

Bad luck, she makes a mistake, and turns Junta (a boy who vomits anytime he sees a boob or an ass, any nudity in fact) into the super playboy. So, all along the story, he'll be a super hero, with great powers as a super mega play boy, and sometimes just the loser who vomits.

This is the whole story of Junta, Karin, and the girls around Junta who just can't resist his super mega play boy attitude.

*Why I recommend it:* Well, it's fun. You won't be able to say the opposite, DNA? IS fun. Plus, there are lots of panties and underwear everywhere. Guys may like this. You'll enjoy the fights between Junta and his opponent, who is super cool guy ^_^

*The drawbacks*: Short story. You can also say it's not a very top plot. I mean, no real philosophy or anything. But there are lots of women's underwear, and it's funny ^_^

*Where to get it:* Bookshop, like every manga. Probably some scans around the web, I don't wanna know anything about this, search yourself.
*Author's Other Works:* I"s, Video Girl Ai, and certainely more that I don't know of


----------



## raphous (Dec 9, 2004)

*GTO : Great Teacher Onizuka !*

*Manga's Name:* GTO (Great Teacher Onizuka)
*Author's Name:*  Toru Fujisawa (sorry I had to edit the message, I had forgotten to put the Author ! Gomen !)
*No. Of Volumes:* 26
*Status:* Completed
*Liscensed:* I think so
*Genre:* Fun, Fun fun fun fun fun. And also... say... fun.
*Target Audience:* 14+
*Synopsis:* Meet Eikichi Onizuka, a 22-year-old ex-biker. He's crude, foul-mouthed, and has a split-second temper. His unlikely goal: to be the Greatest High School Teacher in the World! Of course, the only reason he wants to be a teacher is so he can try and score with the hot students ...

Before he can become a full instructor, he's got to work as a student teacher to earn his credentials. Onizuka may think he's the toughest guy on campus, but when he meets his class full of bullies, blackmailers, and scheming sadists, he'll have to prove it.

GTO is one of the most popular manga in Japan, and has spawned a hit anime series as well as a live action drama. The final episode of the GTO TV series was the most watched televised event ever in Japan.

*Why I recommend it:* Ok, be ready for this. GTO is the funniest manga, because it has the funniest main character, and the author really must have laughed a lot while designing the story. The graphics are quite weird though, at the beginning you'll find it quite wild, and unclean, but it's definately something you get used to. After a few volumes you won't be able to sleep well at night without reading a few pages, or watch the face of the school's vice-president as GTO falls on the roof of his 5th CRESTA !

Besides, the story ends up very touching, though it's the story of a stupid teacher, pervert and too strong to be human, you'll be really sad to see the story end.

An advice though : don't read it straight the 26 volumes. Read one volume every 3 or 4 days. No more. You would waste all the fun.

*The drawbacks*: Well, it's for some people. Some won't like it. I reckon girls may not like it that much, I can't tell. Some pictures are weird, for example you'll see a poo well drawn with the smallest detail of it, and flies flying around it, but well... you want the fun right ? so , read it !

*Where to get it:* Bookshops, like every manga. Probably some scans around the web, I don't wanna know anything about this, search yourself.
*Author's Other Works:* I think he's done Rose Hip Rose


----------



## raphous (Dec 9, 2004)

*Rookies !*

*Manga's Name:* Rookies
*Author's Name:* Masanori Morita
*No. Of Volumes:* For now 24
*Status:* Running
*Liscensed:* I don't think so
*Genre:* Baseball, Junkies, Young Violent Students... FUN !
*Target Audience:* 14+
*Synopsis:* Say the base-ball club of the Futago-Kamagawa high school had quite a problem, as a huge fight involved the whole team during one of the games the year before. Since then, the students from the base-ball club have become violent, stupid guys with no dreams. 

And here comes K?ichi Kawato, young teacher WITH dreams, who wants to help students realize their own, and who will take the lead of this base-ball club, even though he doesn't know a shit about base-ball.

This is mainly the story of this teacher, who has to handle the situation with all the difficulties implied by the fact that he messes up with violent student, who often fight before talking, and who don't believe in their dreams. 

*Why I recommend it:*In the end, a very touching story, where the psychology of the characters has been very seriously designed, and I do love this manga.

Plus, for you Europeans (like me ^_^) you'll learn a bunch of things about base ball ! 

It's fun, it's easy to read, and very well drawn.

*The drawbacks*: It's a base ball manga. You WILL see base ball games. Lazy sports-hating fatasses, greet the plank, you won't like it. This is about achievig yur dreaming by putting efforts into it, and sweating cause life sometimes brings up some bad news.

*Where to get it:* Bookshops, like every manga. I doubt there are scans of it. You can give it a try though.
*Author's Other Works:* Rokudenashi Blues (Racaille Blues in french)[/QUOTE]


Come on, I deserve like 3 reps ^_^ lol. I'll give you another desc later, but I'm getting tired.


----------



## raphous (Dec 9, 2004)

To be edited for SLAMDUNK


----------



## raphous (Dec 9, 2004)

*Bleach*

*Manga's Name:* Bleach
*Author's Name:* Tite Kubo
*No. Of Volumes:* In Europe, 8 volumes. Probably more in Japan
*Status:* Running
*Liscensed:* I don't think so
*Genre:* Fantastic, Action and lots of Laughs !
*Target Audience:* 14+
*Synopsis:* Take a boy, who can see ghosts since his very own childhood, called Ichigo Kurosaki. Take his family, that is to say, his crazy dad who runs a clinic, and his two nice young sisters who can somehow see the shape of ghosts sometimes. Now, imagine that one day, some weird ghost, a girl who is in fact some kind of Ghost hunter (Shinigami = Death God), in a kimono, comes into the guy's room, holding her sword in her hand, and after a small argue with him, goes to fight a ghost, a bad one this time, a HOLLOW, who is about to injure the first sister.

Here you are, this is going to awake the Shinigami in Ichigo, who from now on is going to kick some hollow's as when he can, to help the people he loves. Add to this a bunch of funny characters, Ichigo's friends, Ichigo's talking teddy bear, and so on... Add some super powers that a few friends of his own, and add the mystery of spiritual energy.

You'll get Bleach, a story that's really entertaining.

*Why I recommend it:*Bleach is cool. To be honnest, that's the reason why I love this manga more than any other. Bleach is like the coolest manga I know. Pictures are nice, characters smell like coolness, and the faces the hero does when using his kinda spiritual powers are juste like ten times better than Batman saying : "I'm coming for you, Freeze".

Then again, Bleach is funny. The characters are great, and the author really had a lot of silly ideas to make you laugh in between the fighting scenes... Somehow, you'll just learn to loev this TV show DON KANAJI, and his famous "Bwahahahahah, smells like BAD SPIRITS", or the famous Radio Kon, with the talking teddy bear, and so on... 

If you loved Yuyu Hakusho (by Togashi - also Hunter X Hunter), you'll WORSHIP Bleach.

So if I had to give you two reasons, here they are, Bleach is cool, and it's funny. You could say Bleach is one of the best mangas ever. And you would most certainly not be that far from truth.

*The drawbacks*: Ok, if you don't like samurais, if you hate ghost stories, and if you're a grumpy old fart who never laughs, because he's afraid of getting contaminated with happiness, this is not for you.

*Where to get it:* Bookshops, like every manga. There are scans, but I don't like to encourage people to read scans when there are books to be bought, and authors, TALENTED authors, who deserve to get their money. 

*Author's Other Works:* I don't know any other. But you know, I'm not like THE manga expert.


----------



## mow (Dec 9, 2004)

dude yuor awesome, thanks for all the reviews, i will give you a rep point when ever i can.


----------



## raphous (Dec 9, 2004)

It's ok. Why not give my opinion when I've one, after all. But I gladly accept the offer of the rep, I actually like those green boxes.

I have stopped reading Slamdunk, so I'm not sure if I'll feel confident enough to write a review of it that is worth the try. Anyway, I made the Bleach review.


----------



## Khimatri (Dec 9, 2004)

It's irritating that there are so few places to get hold of manga in the UK, I can't seem to find any anywhere.
They should stock libraries with manga, it would make life so much easier. lol.
Thanks very much for adding to this, I've been wondering what to read for a while and this has given me some ideas of what to search for.


----------



## raphous (Dec 10, 2004)

*Fly*

*Manga's Name:* Fly
*Author's Name:* Riku Sanjo / Koji Inada
*No. Of Volumes:* 37
*Status:* Complete
*Liscensed:* Probably
*Genre:* Adventure, Fantastic, DBZ-like but with less super Sayens...
*Target Audience:* 10+
*Synopsis:* Fly is a young boy. He's been taken care of since his very first age by one of the nice monsters living on an island somewhere. He wants to be a HERO ! (Yeeeeah ! Cheers !)

But here comes... the God of Evil, (booooh) who tries to take control of the monsters back again, so that they become ravenous crual beasts.

Hopefully, Aban (the powerfull master) comes back to help fly and his friends. And from then, Fly becomes apprentice of Aban, he will learn sword technics, and learn more about his past, while meeting the best friends ever.

*Why I recommend it:*Ok it does look like DBZ a lot. First, the young boy left alone somewhere, and then a lot of similarities. But it's quite good to have it at a 'Middle-age like' period. 

I'm quite fond of those heroic stories, with young heroes, everyone loves everyone, and I'd recommend it because it's a nice stories, lots of good feelings if you feel depressed and so on...

I bought this manga (all 37 volumes) and it's not MY FAVORITE. Though, when I take one of the volumes and read it, well it feels good. It feels good cause you know the story, the characters and so on... Nice serie to keep, anyway.

*The drawbacks*: You may find it boring. I's kinda childish, and a lot of evil VS good relations. Anyway, do as you please !

*Where to get it:* Bookshops, like every manga. I doubt there are scans of it. You can give it a try though.
*Author's Other Works:* N/A[/QUOTE]


----------



## raphous (Dec 15, 2004)

And moe, gimme more rep, I'm feeling so left behind. Well, I may not complete Slamdnk's review


----------



## AsanoHa (Dec 26, 2004)

Don't you think it is a little rude to ask for rep points? I'm pretty sure I was never repped for my review, but I'm not gonna go ask moe for it. By the way moe I don't care if you rep me I was just glad to promote Mankin.


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2004)

oh asan! im so sorry if i didnt rep you! it mustve left my mind! very sorry, i will rep you guys right now


----------



## AsanoHa (Dec 26, 2004)

no, no, no... it's not a problem. I don't care about rep points. I just thought it was a little out of place to ask/beg for rep. You'd think you would get them as a sign of having a good reputation, but aparently you can just demand them from people.


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2004)

i know you dont asano but you guys deserve it for taking the time and rwriting about the manga, its just common courtesy from me to you


----------



## AsanoHa (Dec 26, 2004)

Well thanks I appreciate the gesture!


----------



## mow (Dec 26, 2004)

np man, and keep sharing with us those mangas! and please check out 20th Century boys, bbest manga ever written


----------



## Hyuugan_Shadow (Dec 27, 2004)

Manga's Name:- Faeries' Landing
Author's Name:- You Hyun
No. Of Volumes:- Currently up to 6 supposedly stoping at 14
Status: ongoing
Licesened:- yes
Genre:- Dont know the difference please educate me!
Target Audience:- +13
Synposis:- a place where the real world and the faerie realm collide. 16-year-old Ryan doesn't realize that supernatural beings descend on his town at night, but when he stumbles on the Faerie Bath, he ends up becoming guardian of Fanta, a grounded - and very fetching - faerie. Having an otherworldly babe hanging on you 24-7 doesn't sound so bad at first ... but when Fanta reads Ryan's fortune, she reveals to him that his destiny is to encounter 108 doomed relationships ... 
Why you recommend it: A very cute manga korean style. It has a distinct storyline. It incorporates basically midsummer night's dream into the modern world.
Why you DONT recommend it:
Where to get it:- TokyoPop
Author's other Works:- None to my Knowledge


----------



## Hyuugan_Shadow (Dec 27, 2004)

Manga's Name:- Gun Blaze West
Author's Name:- Nobuhiro Watsuki
No. Of Volumes:- Well its at 9 Chapters.
Status:- Ongoing
Licesened:- No
Genre:- Shouen I think
Target Audience:- Guessing 13+
Synposis:- Set in the United States during the famous Cowboy period. A kid named Biew Vance wants to go to the "West" and become a gunman sheriff. During his childhood he meets a man named Marcus Homer who he becomes a friend of. Drastically this friendship is cut short after 10 days in which Marcus goes and duels the bad guy that came in named Will Kenbrown. Marcus then wills his gun to Biew as a farewell present. This leads Biew to take down Will Kenbrown but not kill him. He then trains as hard as he can using Marcus's memory to spur him on.
Why you recommend it:- So far a good Manga. It is really touching and shows great potential. I think another great work from Watsuki is blossuming here.

Why you DONT recommend it:- Where to get it:- IRC #manga-rain
Author's other Works:- Rurouni Kenshin


----------



## Anko-san (Dec 27, 2004)

And where is the FMA review? where?! 

Ok... I'll do it... 

Maybe =3


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Manga's Name*:- REBOUND
*Author's Name*:- Yuriko Nishiyama
*No. Of Volumes*:- 18
*Status*:- ongoing
*Licesened*:- yes 
*Genre*:- shounen 
*Target Audience*:- on the book it sez 7+ but... they mite get bored... lotsa talking
*Synposis*:- its a basketball manga. nate torres wasnt good at any sports until he joined his high school basketball team, johnan high. made it to the interhigh tournament and are now playing against all the teams 
*Why you recommend it*:- well ... nishiyama draws some really hot guys ... xD if u dun like b-ball it mite get really boring  
*Why you DONT recommend it*:- pretty long and drawn out. one game against a good team takes up 2 volumes... 
*Where to get it*:- Link removed i can only find it at borders and barnes and nobles. the bigger book stores. no waldenbooks
*Author's other Works*:- harlem beat(rebound is a sequel to this)


----------



## 8018 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Shojo for the girls!!*

*Mangas Name*: Hana-Kimi (hanazakari no kimitachi he) For you in full blossom
*Mangas Author*: Hisaya Nakajo
*No. of Volumes*: so far they have 3
*Liscensed*: yup!
*Genre:* shojo
*Target Audience*: T+
*Sypnosis*:Japanese American track-and-field strar Mizuki has gotten herself a transfer to a high school! to be close to her idol, high jumper Izumi Sano, she's going to an all guys' school... and disguising herself as a boy! But as Fate would have it, they're more than classmates, they're roommates.  Now Mizuki must keep her secret in the classroom. teh locker room. and her own bedroom.  And her classmates-and the school nurse-must cope with a new transfer student who may make them question their own orientation...

Plus a bonus story in the first vol. "The Cages of Summer"
lovely story!

*Why I Recommend it*: Well i love crossdressing and this one has it!
*Where to Get it*: mostly Waldenbooks and Borders
*Athors Other Works*: Missing Piece(2 vol) and The Dreaming Leaf ( 1 vol.)


----------



## Mugen (Dec 31, 2004)

*Manga's Name:* 666Satan
*Mangas Author:* Kishimoto Seishi 
*No. of Volumes:* 9+
*Licensed:* No
*Genre:* Adventure
*Target Audience:* T+?
*Synopsis:* There was an ancient civilization driven by science which is inpossible to recreate in our current era. Resting in several ruins their are items with unbeliable and mysterious powers, named O-Parts. These O-Parts can only be used by an O.P.T. (O-Part Tactician). The O.P.T. uses their spirit to release the effects of the O-Part, but without the right amount of skill very bad things can happen.

 Ruby Crescent's dream is to become the worlds greatest treasure hunter. One day Ruby is heading towards the Tome Ruins when she runs (well falls) into Jio, who wants to conquer the world. Hiring Jio as her bodyguard Ruby and Jio set off to the ruins running into trouble and battles, as well as learning new things about each other...
*Why I Recommend It:* It is a very interesting manga with good art work and action.
*Where To Get It:* PM me for chapter links (english), otherwise Moegi FC (chinese)
*Authors Other Works:* None that I know of.

(Ill be adding alot more entries to this ^.^)


----------



## drgnclwk (Jan 1, 2005)

*Addicted to Curry*

*Manga's Name:* Addicted to Curry
*Manga's Author:* Kazuki Funatsu
*No. of  Volumes:* 8 (not sure if it is ongoing or not)
*Liscensed:* no
*Genre:* cooking, comedy
*Synopsis:* Makito Koenji is a somewhat perverted curry chef who has finally found an old comrade's curry shop. However, he finds the daughter (Yui Sonezaki) in place of the father because he has left a search, and his restaurant is on the verge of closing.  Makito helps Yui to revive the curry shop with the invention of new curry dishes and battling against a large curry chain who is trying to close the shop.
*Why I Recommend It:* I find this series interesting because of the ways in which Makito solves the problems that arise, and also because I love eating curry. ^^
*Where To Get It:* bittorrent: Moegi FC
irc: #yanime irc.irchighway.net
*Author's Other Works:* I believe only this

(BTW: what's a "rep"?)


----------



## Axass (Jan 1, 2005)

Can't believe nobody did this one yet... I'll go ahead, don't expect the best summary ever...

*Manga's Name:* One Piece
*Author's Name: * Eiichiro Oda
*No. Of Volumes:* 36 and *drum roll* Oda says that he's just halfway!!  :amazed 
*Status:* Ongoing
*Licensed: * Dunno...
*Genre: * Shonen
*Target Audience:* Everyone
*Synposis:* It's the story of Monkey D. Luffy a boy which ate a Devil Fruit (a fruit which grants incredible powers [Luffy's body became rubber] but negate the ability to swim to whoever eats it, that's quite a problem for a pirate...) when he was a kid and now wants to become the pirate king and find the One Piece: the treasure which Gold Roger (the true pirate king executed 20 years before the beginning of the story) hid somewhere in the sea. During his journey he'll encounter many friends which will join his crew and he'll face many opponents that like him eat different kind of Devil Fruits.
*Why you recommend it: * Where to start... the artwork is great, the story is wonderful and there are countless subplots still open which makes you wonder a lot, the fights are well done while not exactly clever (at the end it's just a matter of raw strenght and very little strategy), the main characters are just "perfect", especially Luffy. Even if the main theme are battles there's a lot of comedy and funny situations besides the fights. I guess the happy-go-lucky (sp?) theme won't be liked by all (example: I've yet to see someopne die...) but it's definitely my favourite manga together with Naruto.
*Where to get it: *  - Side Effects - Side Effects
*Author's other Works:* Dunno...


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Manga's Name*:- Tuxedo Gin
*Author's Name*:- Tokihiko matsuura
*No. Of Volumes*:-9
*Status*:-ongoing
*Licesened*:- yes 
*Genre*:- Shonen
*Target Audience*:- it says older teens cuz in some books there nude... but not that much   
*]Synposis*:- a boy name ginji died unexpectedly and was allowed to be reincarnated as a penguin. in order to return to human u must live out the normal live span of the animal which a natural cause of death. ginji wants to return to life to stay close to minako, the girl of his dreams.
*Why you recommend it*:- humor. xD its really random but its hilarious 
*Why you DONT recommend it*:- either or or. if u like deep stories not for u. 
*Where to get it*:- borders, suncoast, waldenbooks
*Author's other Works*:- not sure


----------



## ☠ (Jan 6, 2005)

*moe*: Is this just for Japanese manga or can it contain entries for manga from mainland Asia?

*Hyuugan_Shadow*: You might want to change you SDK entry to mention that it has licensed releases up to volume 10, but is currently at 28+ volumes in Japan.

*Manga*: Blade of the Immortal (_Mugen no Jyuunin_)
*Author*: Samura Hiroaki
*Number of Volumes*: 14 licensed; 17+ in Japan.
*Status*: Unknown.
*Licesened*: Yes.
*Genre*: ???
*Target Audience*: 17+
*Synposis*: In feudal Japan, a swordsman named Manji is given _kessen-chu_ ("bloodworms") by an old nun. The kessen-chu give his body the ability to regenerate from almost all wounds. Manji, however, does not want immortality. He makes a deal with the nun to kill 1,000 evil men in return for the removal of the kessen-chu. However, deciding who is "evil" is not as easy as it seems. He becomes the bodyguard of a young girl, Rin, who is looking for revenge on the murderer of her parents.
*Why you recommend it*: An interesting and unique story, amazing artwork and very _human_ characters.
*Why you DON'T recommend it*: It is _very_ bloody and deals (in rather graphic detail) with a lot of situations (rape/torture/mutilation/et cetera) that aren't going to be everyone's cup of tea.
*Where to get it*: Dark Horse 
*Author's Other Works*: Unknown.


----------



## mow (Jan 7, 2005)

Morrigan said:
			
		

> *moe*: Is this just for Japanese manga or can it contain entries for manga from mainland Asia?



any manga, i would acyually be even happier if you post some unknown mangas form mainland asis, more mahwa will be great   . oh and i repped you.


----------



## Kai'Rah (Jan 12, 2005)

*Threads of Time*

*Manga's Name*:- Threads of Time.

*Author's Name*:- jong-kyu lee.
*No. Of Volumes*:- 3/11?.
*Status*:- Ongoing?
*Licesened*:- yes, Tokyopop.
*Genre*:- eh, Action? Its Korean
*Target Audience*:- +16 for violence and some nudity
*Synposis*:- Moon Bin Kim gets falls into a coma and wakes up in the 13th century as the son of a prominent family near the times of the Mongolian invaion of Korea. His family in the 20th century is nothing like the family he has woken up to.

*Why I recommend it*:  1.) The art is amazing, a very different style.
                                       2.) Action/Fantasy/History
                                       3.) The story seems pretty original, can't wait 
                                            to see how the plot progresses.
*Where to get it*: Barns & Nobles, Borders, etc.
Author's other Works:- Evil's Return


----------



## Kai'Rah (Jan 12, 2005)

*Chronicles of the Cursed Sword*

*Manga's Name*:- Chronicles of the Cursed Sword.

*Author's Name*:- Yeo Beop-Ryong
.
*No. Of Volumes*:- 10/16.
*Status*:- Ongoing
*Licesened*:- yes, Tokyopop.
*Genre*:- eh, Action/Fantasy/Comedy/Drama....
*Target Audience*:- +16 for violence and some nudity
*Synposis*:- Rayan was an orphan with only drive for revenge. But when he comes upon the PaSa sword, a cursed blade made from the bones of the demon king, he suddenly finds himself with great power. The sword's creator is the evil Shiyan, is actually using Rayan to help bring about the resurrection of the demon king.
*Why I recommend it*:  1.) Nice Characters
                                       2.) Nice Art
                                       3.) Story is engaging
*Where to get it*: Barns & Nobles, Borders, etc.
Author's other Works:- Dunno


----------



## Kai'Rah (Jan 12, 2005)

*Mermaid's Scar*

*Manga's Name*:- Mermaid's Scar.

*Author's Name*:- Rumiko Takahashi

*No. Of Volumes*:- 3 (Mermaid's Forrest, Mermaid's Mask).
*Status*:- Ended >.<
*Licesened*:- Viz.
*Genre*:- eh, Fantasy/Drama/Horror?
*Target Audience*: +16 for violence and nudity (lots of blood in this series)
*Synposis*: Very graphic, Yuta eats the strange flesh he found one day and becomes immortal. Discovering it was the flesh of a mermaid and he can now never die; he begins traveling to find a way to lift the curse. Very dark series, very different from her other series that she has done.

Why I don't recommend it: You'll wish she had actually finished the series.
*Where to get it*: Barns & Nobles, Borders, etc.
*Author's other Works*: Inuyasha, Maison Ikkouko....


----------



## Kai'Rah (Jan 12, 2005)

I noticed no one had put these up, so I did it 'cuz they're awesome....


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Jan 13, 2005)

*Manga's Name*:- Shaolin Sisters
*Author's Name*:- Toshiki Hirano and Narumi Kakinouchi
*No. Of Volumes*:- 5
*Status*:- ended. but starting a sequel i think
*Licesened*:- tokyopo
*Genre*:- fantasy/martial arts
*Target Audience*: i guess teen? 
*Synposis*: its ok. i got it as a gift so i figured might as well collect it. aobut 3 sisters who hold the bells to a martial art secret. the white lotus clan wants those bells and are after them. they steal the bells but now the sisters are on a journey to get them bak
*Why i recomment it*: nice art. i guess if ur into the whole sister bond thing its good
*Why I don't recommend it*: got kinda boring
*Where to get it*: borders, barnes and nobles, waldenbooks, suncoast
*Author's other Works*: i think theyre part of clamp so theres a lot of mangas released by them


----------



## Amaisunshine (Jan 17, 2005)

*Manga's Name:* Chobits
*Author's Name:* Clamp
*No. Of Volumes:* 8
*Status:* Complete
*Licesened:* Yes
*Genre:* It's sci-fi, comedy, and romance
*Target Audience:* 16+ because it has language and some nudity
*Synposis:* In a futuristic world, there are computers that are built like humans, known as persocoms. (Think of an android.) The story follows a boy named Hideki Motosuwa who is a poor student in prep school. He wants a persocom, but does not have the money for one, yet one night he finds a cute one built like a girl tied up in the trash. He takes her home and manages to turn her on, but the only thing she can say is "Chii", so he names her that. Later on he discovers that Chii is a very unusual, powerful persocom and may be a Chobit, a persocom that ir rumored to have independent thought.
*Why you recommend it:* An incredibly cute and funny story with enough suspense and humor to keep you reading.
*Where to get it:* Borders, Barnes & Noble, Sam Goody, basically any book store with mangas should have Chobits
*Author's other Works:* Tsubasa, XXXHolic, Card Captor Sakura, I also believe one of the people from Clamp did Fruits Basket.


----------



## StarMasayume (Jan 17, 2005)

*Fruits Basket*

I should hope this series is familiar to a lot of you out there, but for those of you who haven't discovered the delights of Fruits Basket yet, let me introduce you... ^__^


*
Manga's Name:*- Fruits Basket
*Author's Name:*- Natsuki Takaya 
*No. Of Volumes:*- 6
*Status:*- Ongoing (at least 14 volumes)
*Licesened:*- yes
*Genre:*- Shojo
*Target Audience:*- I don't know what the -intended- target audience for this series but I have not found ONE person whose seen or read this series who hasn't loved it. In my view, it's one for all ages. My dad likes it, my friend's mom liked it, no on in my anime club DOESN'T like it. I think it's one of the easiest series for most people to love.
*Synposis:-* Tohru Honda is the one always with a smile on her face, kind words, and a helping hand. She's not the sickeningly goody two shoes but a believable nice girl whose had it tough after her mom (a vibrant woman who was once the leader in a motorbike gang but very caring and loving) died in a car crash. To spare her grandfather trouble, she tries to live on her own in a tent--unknowingly on Sohma land as she soon finds out. She stumbles upon a house owned by Shigure Sohma, a happy-go lucky Novelist who adds much of the humor to the series, and also lived in by Yuki Sohma, the "prince" of her school with his own fanclub. There she stumbles upon the Sohma family's secret--they're cursed! Whenever they're hugged by the opposite sex (even accidentally) they transform into their respective animal of the Zodiac. Tohru ends up being allowed to know of the curse (where they normally would have erased her memories) and stays at Shigure's house with Yuki, the polite withdrawn rat, and Kyo, the tempermental cat. One things for sure--life is never dull.
*Why you recommend it:-* This series is absolutely wonderful. The art style is great, though it's truly the characters and plot that makes this series. Every character is unique in their own way and you'll have so many favorite characters piling on you that you won't know what to do with them all. This series is funny, compelling, dramatic, inspiring, sometimes romantic, and always a joy. You get a bundle of everything rolled into one. I would recommend this series to almost anyone and its anime has brought in its share of non-anime fans. The manga is more in depth in parts and is a must-read even if you've watched the anime and sometime soon it'll take up where the anime ends.
*Where to get it:- *Get it at your local waldenbooks, books a million, barnes n noble, borders, etc. Tokyo Pop
Check out Fruits Basket @ Tokyo Pop
Author's other Works:- unknown\

My Fruits Basket Chibis cause I can't help showing them. ^__^



Now if I don't get lazy, there are a lot of other series I could review for...​


----------



## ☠ (Jan 18, 2005)

*Manga*: The Ravages of Time or 火鳳燎原
*Author*: Chen Mou (Mandarin) / Chan Mau (Cantonese)
*Volumes*: 22+
*Status*: Ongoing.
*Licensed*: No.
*Genre*: Historical; Action.
*Target Audience*: 13+
*Synposis*: During the Three Kingdoms period in ancient China, a young Sima Yi sends out his assassins, the "Handicapped Warriors" on various missions from assassinating Dong Zhuo's top advisor to rescuing his older brother, Sima Lang. The story actually centers on Liaoyuan Huo, the head of the HW, as he carries out these missions, but will occassionally turn aside to follow the plots of other characters like Liu Bei, Luu Bu and the "Eight Geniuses of Shui Jing". The series is an interesting spin on the traditional stories of this time period and full of surprises.
*Why you recommend it*: It is a refreshing break for most manga. There is no "fanservice" or nudity/sexual situation whatsoever and though there is plenty of violence and gore, it is all realistic and not overdone. The characters are interesting and, if you can keep up with the complicated schemes, it is a wonderful story.
*Why you DONT recommend it*: Too much information and backstory. There are many, many characters -- some of which are introduced early on, but don't reappear to play an important part on the story for _volumes_ -- and the story does involve at least _some_ knowledge of Chinese history. Each chapter does take some re-reading to understand. There are a lot of politics and convoluted scemes and plots going on.
*Where to get it*:  or YesAsia.
*Other Works*: Not Human or 不是人


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Manga's Name*: Wolf's Rain
*Author's Name*: story: BONES, keiko nobumoto art; toshitsugu Iida
*No. Of Volumes*: 1 out so far
*Status*: ongoing
*Licesened:* Yes
*Genre*: action
*Target Audience:* rated older teens
*Synposis*: (im going to copy this rite off the bak of my book) humans thought the wolves died off two centuries ago in this bleak post-apocalyptic wasteland. But some survivors lurk among the humans by mentally cloaking their animal bodies. one white wolf, kiba, scours the land for the scnet of hte Lunar flower that will lead them to paradise... but will it lead them to a deadly false legend?
*Why you recommend it*: nice art, nice story... i like wolves :-D 
*Where to get it*: waldenbooks, borders, barnes and nobles
*Author's other Works:* cowboy bebop and escaflowne

i have too much time on my hands


----------



## defenestrator (Jan 19, 2005)

*Manga:* Saiyuki
*Author:* Kazuya Minekura 
*Volumes:* 9
*Status:* Complete.
*Licensed:* Tokyopop
*Genre:* Action.
*Target Audience:* 13+ (Violence - you see people being killed, although not in great detail)
*Synposis:* Demons and humans used to co-exist peacefully in the land of Togenkyo. However, someone is trying to resurrect the mighty demon Gyuma, driving the demons mad and turning them into mindless bloodthirsty monsters. The five gods who rule Heaven call upon a priest, Genjo Sanzo, to investigate and deal with the matter. He is also instructed to bring along his former comrades, Sha Gojyo, Cho Hakkai, and Son Goku to help him out, as although they too are demons, they have not been affected. Saiyuki follows them as they journey to the West to stop the revival of Gyuma.  
*Why you recommend it:* It is an interesting story, with lots of humour. However, it has its serious moments as well, which leave you thinking about the issues after you've finished. The characters are also endearing (note: this is different from loveable!), and the way they interact with each other is refreshing. The artwork also improves as you get further into the series.
*Why you DONT recommend it:* The story ends half-way through the journey, meaning that you have to get the next series, Saiyuki Reload, to complete it.
*Where to get it:* If you search it up, I'm sure there's somewhere you can buy it. And there's What! Comics if you live in Singapore.
*Other Works:* Stigma, Wild Adapter


----------



## ☠ (Feb 6, 2005)

*Manga*: Samurai Executioner
*Author*: Koike Kazuo
*Artist*: Kojima Goseki
*Volumes*: 2+
*Status*: Complete.
*Licensed*: Yes.
*Genre*: Drama; Crime; Historical; Adult.
*Target Audience*: 17+
*Synposis*: This is the story of Kubikiri Asa or "Decapitator Asaemon". Before his demise at the hands of Ogami Itto in the second volume of _Lone Wolf and Cub_, Asaemon was an executioner and sword-tester for the Shogun at a prison in Edo. Unlike "Lone Wolf", this is more of a detective story. Each chapter is a new crime with a new villian to be executed by Asaemon. Both he and Itto are alike in many ways, both share the same "old school" values of _bushido_ and both are very intelligent men and skilled fighters.
*Why you recommend it*: Like "Lone Wolf", it's a good set of stories. Pretty easy to follow and very intriguing. Most are like detective stories with a crime to be solved or, at the very least, some sort of puzzle to be solved. This is a manga for male-readers, mostly. I'm sure they would enjoy not only to fight scenes, but the plentiful female nudity.
*Why you DON'T recommend it*: Violence, rape, gore, child molestation, the works... Some of the Japanese terms are hard to remember even with the helpful glossary in the back. Plus this isn't really an ongoing plot to follow. Each chapter is a new story.
*Where to get it*: Dark Horse.
*Other Works*: _Lone Wolf and Cub_.

My apologies if this was already mentioned -- it's great manga, I'd be surprised if it wasn't. I have just switched, tragically, from a cable modem to a dail-up, so browsing threads is a bit of a time-consuming chore. *Moe*, have you considered listing the posted manga on the first page of this thread? It might help out the poor people like me quite a bit...


----------



## silent_speech (Feb 7, 2005)

Man, why isn't GetBackers in here? Oh well, I'll try to make a summary for it when I have the time...


----------



## mow (Feb 7, 2005)

Morrigan said:
			
		

> *Moe*, have you considered listing the posted manga on the first page of this thread? It might help out the poor people like me quite a bit...



already on it


----------



## Axass (Feb 7, 2005)

Shouldn't this be "stickied"? Anyway here is Ranma 1/2, I'll do Hellsing later or maybe tomorrow.

*Manga's Name:* Ranma 1/2
*Author's Name:* Rumiko Takahashi
*No. Of Volumes:* 38
*Status: * Complete
*Licensed:* Yes, it's licensed by Viz
*Genre:* Fighting, romance, comedy
*Target Audience:* 13+ (I guess that's alright, isn't it? You see a lot of boobies...)
*Synopsis:* It's the story of a japanese boy called Ranma Saotome, when he was still a little kid he left home with his father (Genma Saotome), a martial artist, to begin the training that would make him, one day, the heir of the Saotome Martial Arts School of Indiscriminate Grappling... During the training they wandered for the whole Japan and China causing a lot of troubles (which will be discovered slowly proceding through the story), but one day while in China they ended up at the legendary "Training Ground of Accursed Springs" to train and they both fell in two of the many different cursed springs: the Spring of the Drowned Panda and the Spring of the Drowned Girl. As the name of the springs says, a lot of time ago a girl and a panda drowned in those springs and now anyone who touch the water will be cursed to live like a panda and like a girl. From that day on every time Ranma touches cold water he turns into a girl and when he touches hot water he turns to his original male form (the same goes for his dad). The manga begins when Ranma and Genma come back to Japan and go to the Tendo's family Dojo, there Ranma will meet Akane (she is a martial artist too) which was decided (by their fathers which are big friends) to be his future fiancee since they were children. They'll both begin to live at the Tendo dojo, as the story progress countless characters from Ranma's past will enter the story, most of them will have some kind of romance with either Ranma or Akane and they, both uncertain about their relationship, will have to go through countless fights and situation to understand what they feel for each other.
*Why you recommend it:* Most of the time the situations are hilarious, the characters have all strong dinstinctive traits and are almost all interwined sentimentally, thing which bring them to fight (they are all martial artist of some sort) often and in the most weird ways...
Whoever likes romance and wants a good laugh should read this... also the perverts out there will have a great time with all the boobies, trust me you'll see a lot of boobies...
*Why you don't recommend it: * Well it's kinda repetitive after a while, the same situations happen over and over, plus the artwork isn't the best ever (it's ok for me though).
*Where to get it:* here. or ehm... >_> Link removed
*Author's other Works:* Dunno...


----------



## mow (Feb 8, 2005)

Ladies and gents, we have reviewd *60* mangas, give yourself a good pat on the back for such a great job 

and im going to ask one ofthe mods to stick this ^.^


----------



## Crowe (Feb 11, 2005)

Would be great if you put it in an alphabetic order :I


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Would be great if you put it in an alphabetic order :I



you're picky one aint ya?   

lol yeah i'm gonna do that, but not at the moment, im at work, once i get out I'lll rearrange them in alphabetic order.

In other news, i hate you for making me work


----------



## Crowe (Feb 11, 2005)

20th Century Boys
666 Satan
Addicated To Curry
Aishiteruze Baby
BECK
Berserk
Blade Of the immortal
Bleach
Bremen
Chobits
Chronicles of the Cursed Sword.
Cowboy Bebop:Shooting Star
Death Note
DNA?
Faeries' Landing
Flames Of Recca
Fly
Fruits Basket
Full Moon wo Sagashite (Searching for the full moon)
GANTZ
GTO
Gun Blaze West
Gunsmith Cats
Hajime no Ippo
Hana-Kimi (hanazakari no kimitachi he) For you in full blossom
Hot Gimmik
Hunter x Hunter
I"s
Kill Me Kiss Me
KingOf Hell
Koroshiya Ichi
Legal Drug
Love hina
Lone Wolf & cub
MARS
MONSTER
Mermaid's Scar
MPD Pshyco
National Quiz
One Piece
Priest
Ragnork
Ranma 1/2
Rave Master
REBOUND
Rookie
Rurouni Kenshin
Saint seyia
Saiyuki
Sakuran
Samurai Deeper Kyo
Samurai Excutioner
Scyred
Shaman King
Shaolin Sisters
The Ravages Of time
Threads Of Time
Tuxedo Gin
Wolf's Rain


I may have missed some of them, my laptop just shut down so i had to remake it.


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2005)

:amazed...wow i take my hat off to you mate, thansk alot!


----------



## Axass (Feb 11, 2005)

As promised Hellsing, soon I'll do Fullmetal Alchemist too.

*Manga's Name:* Hellsing
*Author's Name:* Kohta Hirano
*No. Of Volumes:* 6
*Status:* Ongoing
*Licensed:* Dunno
*Genre: * Fighting, horror
*Target Audience:* 18+ (violence, a lot of violence)
*Synopsis:* It's the story of an english organization called Hellsing which is under the direct orders of the british royal family. Integra van Hellsing, the head of the organization, and Alucard, an ancient and powerful (not to mention cool) vampire which is, for unknown reasons, on the Hellsing family side by many generations, have the duty to find and exterminate any dangerous supernatural entity, they'll have to fight ghouls, vampires, werevolves and even a secret branch of the Vatican. The story starts out kinda slow then a main enemy is introduced and things pick up a lot, still there're a lot of fight-only chapters, if you don't mind to stare at the artwork for several minutes without reading a single line of text and if you like gothic ambientations, this manga is definitely done for you.
*Why you recommend it:* The ambientation and theme is fascinating, Alucard is very well characterized and the artwork is pretty cool and detailed. Not the best horror/mature manga ever (Berserk and Gantz are WAY better) but it's worth reading I think.
*Why you don't recommend it:* The story is slow, there're a lot of chapters with just fighting, fighting, fighting. It gets repetitive and the character design is really similar from character to character.
*Where to get it:*
*Author's other Works:* Dunno...


----------



## mow (Feb 11, 2005)

*Axass*, Hellsing is licensed, id appreciate if you edited the links


----------



## ahriman (Feb 15, 2005)

*Manga's Name:*Homunclus
*Author's Name:*Hideo Yamamoto,  
*No. Of Volumes:*4+ 
*Status:*ongoing i think
*Licensed:*no
*Target Audience:*cant decide
*Genre:*science fiction,horror i think
*Synopsis:*Trepanation is the procedure of drilling a hole in the skull. It is said to increase the blood circulation and improve pressure inside the skull. It is also said to bring out a person's sixth sense, the ability to use ESP, see ghosts, move objects with one's mind. This is speculative fiction based on the concept of trepanation.
*Why you recommend it:*the artwork is one of the best i've seen,the story is very interesting in my opinion and its very original.
*Why you don't recommend it:*the story can at times get very confusing and boring.
*Where to get it:*thehawks.org
*Author's other Works:*Koroshiya Ichi(ichi the killer)


----------



## Axass (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll do Hikaru no Go next. Here is FMA:

*Manga's Name: * Fullmetal Alchemist
*Author's Name: * Arakawa Hiromu
*No. Of Volumes:* 10
*Status: * Ongoing
*Licensed:* Yes, licensed by Viz.
*Genre: * Hmm... there's a lot of fighting/adventure/action
*Target Audience: * 18+ (I think... violence, blood, mature themes)
*Synopsis:* It's the story of the most talented National Alchemist (alchemists are scentists able to convert matter in what they want using rituals and symbols, while Ed is able to do it just clapping hands) known as Edward Elric (Ed) and his brother Alphonse Elric (Al). Their story begins when Ed and Al's mother dies and they try to bring her back to life through alchemy (human transmutation, which is illegal), they are still kids and they fail the transmutation losing respectively an arm/leg and the whole body. Now Ed has a metal arm and leg and his brother Al soul is bound to an old armor which he uses to move. Soon after that incident, Ed became National Alchemist and with his brother begins to search a way to regain his brother corpse through alchemy. Their journey will be perilous, in a world ruled by the military and full of weird creatures created by alchemy...
*Why you recommend it:* It has a good plot and a lot of action and mistery, still the themes are deep enough and focus on the limits the man shouldn't pass. The main characters Ed and Al are also pretty good developed during the series.
*Where to get it:* Viz store.
*Author's other Works: * Dunno...


----------



## Swirlyeyedsamurai (Feb 17, 2005)

*Manga's Name*:- Pita-Ten
*Author's Name*:- Koge-Donbo
*No. Of Volumes*:- 8
*Status*:- ongoing
*Licesened*:- yes
*Genre*:- romance, comedy, fantasy
*Target Audience*:- 13+, while most material is appropriate for all ages, there is some sexual humor. 
*Synposis*:- Kotarou lost his mother when he was very young, and since then has had to take care of himself because his father is rarely around. His middle school exams are quickly approaching, but when a strange girl moves in next door, his life gets side-tracked. Misha claims to be an angel, and vows to do everything she can to ensure Kotarou's happiness. Unfortunately for him, she causes more problems than she solves. 
The story follows Kotarou and several friends as they prepare for their exams. At the same time, a mystery about Kotarou's past unfolds. More interesting characters come into play, and each chapter is filled with mystery, hillarious situations, and the tribulations of young romance. 
*Why you recommend it*:- If you can stomach cutesy mangas, then I would highly recommend that you read this one. It's well drawn and the story line is captivating. Once you get drawn in, you'll want to keep reading to find out the secret of Kotarou's past. The only drawback is that it has a lot of cutesy moments, which can get to be a bit much at times. If you can get past that, however, I think you'll find it to be an interesting manga.
*Where to get it*:- you can find it in any bookstore, or online at Kettles and Kisses
*Author's other Works*:- I have no idea


----------



## kane_x (Feb 17, 2005)

*Manga's Name*: The wallflower
*Author's Name*: Tomoko Hayakawa
*No. Of Volumes*: 10 volumes in total. 
*Status*: Complete. Currently 2 volumes have come out in the USA. The third one is coming in March.
*Licesened*: Yes.
*Genre*: Comedy, shojo.
*Target Audience*: Del Rey has rated it as Older Teens, 16+. 
*Synposis*: The wallflower is about four fifteen-year-old guys live in a huge, gorgeous mansion for free. But there's a condition: during the next three years, they must transform the mansions owners niece, Sunako Nakahara, into a beautiful lady. Easier said than done, considering that the girl in question is a gothic, horror movie loving, not so very attractive girl with a detency to nosebleed whenever seeing a good liking guy. Not to mention the thing with her looking excatly like Sadako from the movie The Ring (No, I'm not kidding).  
*Why you recommend it*: It's a real funny manga with nonstop comedy. After a bit slow start the series soon becomes extremely hilarious, addicting and funny. The story is just great and I will promise you that you can't stop laughing after reading the first few chapters.  
*Where to get it*: Your local bookstores. 
*Author's other Works*: I don't know any other works by her, unfortunately.


----------



## Axass (Feb 20, 2005)

Hikaru no Go for you (too bad I don't know any less popular maga...):

*Manga's Name:* Hikaru no Go
*Author's Name:* Hotta Yumi (story) / Obata Takeshi (manga)
*No. Of Volumes:* 23 + 2 special chapters
*Status:* Complete
*Licensed:* Yes, licensed by Viz
*Genre:* Hmmm... how can I categorize this? Well it talks about Go...
*Target Audience:* Everyone
*Synopsis: * It's the story of Hikaru a normal kid who stumbles upon a cursed Goban (a board to play Go), a ghost called Sai will come out of it and will begin following Hikaru. He's the Go teacher of an old Japanese emperor and his only wish is to obtain the "Hand of God" (the perfect move/match of Go), the fact that he died without obtaining it, is probably the reason why he's still on the Earth with the form of a specter. Hikaru will have to learn Go in order to be able to control Sai and he'll slowly begin his rise toward the Pro level and the champions of Go.
*Why you recommend it:* The art is great, you actually learn something about Go (I got interested in it thanks to the manga... still I'm an horrible player), you'll definitely like the plot even if it ends so suddenly...
*Why you don't recommend it:* It might be considered boring if you don't like Go or if you get easily tired of looking at people playing instead of fighting like in most of shonen manga... also a good amount of the characters aren't too deep or particularly memorable.
The ending is also kinda bad... it doesn't really put a decisive end to the story... it leaves you waiting for more, but you know that nothing new will come...
*Where to get it:* Viz store
*Author's other Works:* Death Note (Obata Takeshi)


----------



## IkariBattousai (Feb 28, 2005)

*Title:* X/1999
*Author:* CLAMP
*No. of Volumes:* 14
*Status:* Complete
*Licensed:* Yes, by Viz
*Genre:* Shoujo (it's supposed to be anyway), Action, Apocalyptic
*Target Audience:* 16+ for graphic violence.
*Synopsis:* There was a prophecy that Seven Seals and Seven Harbringers were destined to fight over the fate of the world, and Kamui Shirouis destined to be the one who decides the fate of the world.  Essentially the end of the world is drawing near, and Kamui must decide wether to be come the Seventh Seal or the Seventh Harbringer, deciding to become a Seal, he would help save the world, and by deciding to become a Harbringer he would help destroy it.
*Why I Recommend It:* First of all, if you haven't seen CLAMP's artwork, you're really missing out.  Plus the story and the characters are great, the fights are good, and Kamui has one badass sword.
*Where to Get It:* Anywhere you can but manga graphic novels.  This one's pretty popular so you probably won't have much trouble finding it.
*Author's Other Works:* RG Veda, Magic Knight Rayearth, CLAMP School Detectives, Angelic Layer, Cardcaptor Sakura, Chobits, Suki: A Like Story, Tsubasa Reservoir Chronicle, the list just goes on...


----------



## kyubinaruto75 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Title:* My HiME/Mai HiME
*Author:* Satou Ken'etsu
*No. of Volumes:* donno.
*Status:* ongoing
*Licensed:* nope 
*Genre:* action i guess? it sez harem type shounen ...
*Target Audience:* teens i guess
*Synopsis: * fuuka academy is private school where the director seems to be gathering girl with special qualities called HiME's. they posses forces known as elements. also gathered are boys with the chance of being a "key". these keys enable the HiMEs to call forth their Child(like a summoning thing). They are gathered to fight monsters known as Orphans that keep attacking the school. But under these seemingly simple reasons there is another reason to why they were gathered at Fuuka.   
*Why I Recommend It:* art is pretty good. and the story is done pretty well
* Why I dont recommend it:* releases take a while. and sometimes it gets confusing
*Where to Get It:* directmanga.com 
*Author's Other Works:* not sure


----------



## Inochi no Fushigi (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm actually surprised no one's posted this yet. Guess I will.

*Title:* Serial Experiments Lain
*Author:* Yoshitoshi Abe
*No. of volumes:* Not quite sure about the manga (I don't think there is one), but the anime has 13 episodes
*Status:* Complete
*Licensed:* Yes, by Pioneer
*Genre:* Angst, Drama, Psychological, Sci-Fi (a little)
*Target Audience:* I'd recommend 15+. The plot would be too difficult to comprehend if you're any younger. I was 13 when I first watched it, and I had to watch it again at 14 just to completely get it.
*Synopsis:* 13 year-old Iwakura Lain is your typical shy teenage girl with a family that could possibly care less for her. She is barely noticed at school, but she has about three good friends (who are actually quite popular, so that gives her some reputation). One day, a fellow student in her class named Yomoda Chisa commits suicide by jumping from a building. Not long after, people in Lain's class (including Lain herself) begin to receive strange e-mails from Chisa, simply saying that she has not died. She has just abandoned her flesh and crossed over.

After this strange chain of events, Lain receives her first 'navi'--a handheld computer--and begins to slowly get pulled into the computer world which modern civilization calls the world of the "Wired". Following this, Lain finds the line between the real world and the Wired world beginning to blur, and finds there is more to distinguishing reality and fiction than meets the eye. As Lain says, "We are all connected through the Wired."
*Why I Recommend It:* It has a brilliant concept behind it, and the way it is executed is superb. It leaves you questioning what existence and being alive truly means, and it also brings up religious views and puts forth some interesting ideas about the future of technology. Also, the art is beautiful and mind-boggling with how meticulous Abe can be with it. 
*Why I Don't Recommend It:* People who are weak-minded (or weak at heart since suicide and death is a common topic that it touches on) would not like it. If you're looking for action and not a deep, thoughtful storyline, you might not enjoy it. Also, if you're extremely religious, I don't recommend it.
*Where to Get It:* I purchased mine from a local mall (whoo hoo), but I know it's available online _legally_ (oh no) to be purchased from Pioneer. Currently, the site isn't working, though, so I don't know what to tell ya on that one.
*Author's Other Works:* Niea_7, Haibane Renmei

No joke, I was researching info on that (other manga works, who licensed it, and stuff on the manga, mainly) for about two hours. I'm not asking for reps on that, but I'll say I took a lot of my time to do that. You guys better appreciate it, or I'll hunt you down. e.e

J/K :3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2005)

Someone here has to read elfen lied. I mean come on someone? i need to get it hehe.


----------



## Giant Enemy Crab (Mar 25, 2005)

Manga Name-Shaman King
Manga Arthur- Hiroyuki Takei
Genre- Fighting, Comedy, Supernatural
Recommend-Yes
Descreption- A high-school boy Manta one night decided to go home by taking the local cemetary. When he was walking he saw a boy around his age just staring at stars. When Manta went to get a closer look the boy saw him and asked if he would join him and look at the stars. A moment later, Manta saw something odd. He relized the boy was with lots of ghots! The next day at school Manta found out that a new student was joining his class. While being introduced, Manta reconized the boy as the one he saw last night. Together they embark on a strange yet exciting journey in the world of ghosts.


----------



## ahriman (Apr 8, 2005)

*Manga's Name:* REAL
*Author's Name:* Inoue Takehiko
*Status:* On going
*Licensed:* Yes.
*Genre:* Sport,Drama
*Target Audience:* T
*Synopsis:*After quitting basketball, Tomomi Nomiya began to lose his self-control and deteriorated to the extent that he got kicked out of school. However, one day he met a handicapped but still capable, basketball player - Kiyoharu Togawa. After playing a round of basketball with him, Nomiya finally begins to understand the real fun of basketball and his true self...(summary taken from gtmanga.com)
*Why you recommend it:* the story is very good and the drawing is very good
*Why you don't recommend it:*cant think of a reason
*Where to get it:* 
*Author's other Works:* Slam dunk, Vagnobond



			
				pek said:
			
		

> *Manga's Name:* REAL
> *Author's Name:* Inoue Takehiko
> *Status:* On going
> *Licensed:* ???
> ...


----------



## mow (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the reviews everyone , repping you all 

And REAL rocks. Do check it out.


----------



## siliconrex (Apr 11, 2005)

Manga's Name: Pretty Face
Author's Name: Yasuhiro Kano
Status: Ended serialization
Licensed: No
Genre: Shounen, Comedy, Adventure
Target Audience: MT
Synopsis: A martial artist named Randoh Masashi gets into a bus accident which messes up his face. A perverted doctor named Manabe gives him the face of his secret crush Kirimi Rina while he is unconscious. After a year in a coma, he goes back to him home to find his family gone and Rina mistaking him for her long-lost sister, Yuna. Randoh now goes on adventures looking for the real Yuna.
Why you recommend it: really, really funny
Why you don't recommend it: funny is basically the only good part, perverted
Where to get it: Yes it can, Takeshi Kaneshiro  (this one doesn't work at times)
Author's other Works: None


----------



## oka-chan (Apr 11, 2005)

Manga's Name:- DNAngel
Author's Name:- (doesn't remember)
No. Of Volumes:- 1-11
Status:- ongoing?
Licesened:-Yes.
Genre:- fantasy
Target Audience:- not sure
Synposis:-
The story is about a boy who name Daisuke being a descent of a strange clan that once the boy reaches age 14 their DNA will be awaken and will transform into a thief called dark who steals precious art works.  In the story, love is a plot that is hugely being involve,  Dark and Daisuke are involved with 2 twin girls which he and dark seemed to be in love with both of them....and there seemed to be more than what it seemed about Dark
Why you recommend it:- It's funny...and serious and it's not like any other manga that talks about love...it's more than that....
Where to get it:-Tokyopop.com
Author's other Works:- Pilot Cadidate(Cadidate for goddesses)


----------



## spinstate (Apr 15, 2005)

*Manga's Name:-* Eden: It's an Endless World!



*Author's Name:-* Hiroki Endo
*No. Of Volumes:-* 11
*Status:-* ongoing.
*Licensed:-* No.
*Genre:-* Post Apocalyptic Sci-Fi/Action
*Target Audience:-* *18+* Graphic Violence,Gore, Explicit Content
*Synopsis:-* Eden takes place after a significant portion of the world's population has fallen to a virus that causes the victims' skin to turn hard, immobilizing and killing them by reducing them to empty shells. The survivors, be they patchwork cyborgs who have replaced their affected anatomy or children who are somehow immune, persevere by skirting, or courting, the resultant social and political anarchy.

"Eden" is to some extent based on  , with many of the major characters being named after Gnostic characters, and their roles loosely based upon them.

*Why you recommend it:-* Eden is a very realistic and cruel. But it's very good, its one of my favourites. It has a very good storyline and very detailed characters. Lots of character development.Artwork is pretty good with lots of detail.

*Why you DONT recommend it:-* Violence, few chapters are pornographic.

*Where to get it:-* mangaproject.cjb.net
*Author's other Works:-* 
For Those Of Us Who Don't Believe In God
The Crows, the Girl and the Yakuza
Boys Don't Cry

*Similiar Manga in this Genre:-* Akira


----------



## spinstate (Apr 21, 2005)

*Akira*

​---​*Manga's Name:- Akira*
*Author's Name:-* Katsuhiro Otomo
*No. Of Volumes:-* 6 (approx. 2000 pages)
*Status:-* Complete.
*Licensed:-* Yes.
Genre:- Post Apocalyptic Sci-Fi/Action
*Target Audience:-* 17+ (contains Violence,gore, drug use)
*Synopsis:-*       Dark Horse is committed to bringing the finest comics from around the world to America. Now, in association with Kodansha Ltd. and Studio Proteus, Dark Horse has again gathered one of the crown jewels of graphic fiction. Katsuhiro Otomo's stunning science-fiction masterpiece, Akira! Regarded by many as the finest comic series ever produced, Akira is a bold and breathtaking epic of potent narrative strength and astonishing illustrative skill.
           Akira is set in the post-apocalypse Neo-Tokyo of 2019, a vast metropolis built on the ashes of a Tokyo annihilated by an apocalyptic blast of unknown power that triggered World War III. The lives of two streetwise teenage friends, Tetsuo and Kaneda, change forever when dormant paranormal abilities begin to waken in Tetsuo, who becomes a target for a shadowy government operation, a group who will stop at nothing to prevent another catastrophe like that which leveled Tokyo. And at the core of their motivation is a raw, all-consuming fear: a fear of someone -- or something -- of unthinkably monstrous power known only as...Akira. And Akira is about to rise! 
          Collected in six massive volumes, Akira has been reproduced in its original, black-and-white majesty as never-before-seen in an English-translated edition. If you love science fiction, manga or comics, Akira is the one work that must be represented in your collection!

*Why you recommend it:-* One of the masterpieces of the 20th century with great characters, storytelling and art. _Just get it you won't be disappointed! _


*Where to get it:-* 
Amazon


----------



## mow (Apr 26, 2005)

Updated the first post (thank you for reminding me ^.^")

76 manga reviews. Wonderful job all. Thank you very much for all your reviews


----------



## FoolyCooly (Apr 26, 2005)

*M?r*

*Manga's Name:* M?R
*Author's Name:* Nobuyuki Anzai
*No. Of Volumes:* 9
*Status:* On Going
*Licensed:* Yes, Viz
*Genre:* Shonen, Fantasy, Action, Comedy
*Target Audience:* 13+, Some Violence
*Synopsis:* 14 year old Ginta often dreams of a fantasy world where he is the hero that saves the girl and the world from evil. These dreams become reality when he is transported from his world to this fantasy world. In this world people use weapons called arms to fight monsters as well as each other. These arms come in many different varieties from swords, to magical objects which can summon creatures, cast spells, or grant strength. 

     It's the basic shonen manga, such as Flame of Recca or HunterxHunter. Your typical loud mouth, good guy, underdog is the main character. He get's a group of friends to fight the bad guys(many of whom end up being nice). They fight in tournaments and.... well, you no the rest.
*Why you recommend it:* It's funny, has alot of action, and a decent plot. If you like Shonen manga than this won't dissapoint.
*Why you DONT recommend it:* It's been done, alot.
*Where to get it:* Wherever you get your other licensed mangas.
*Author's other Works:* Flame of Recca


----------



## mow (May 10, 2005)

List updated. Thank you once again to all those who reviewd the titles and thanks to *eglacirion* who pointed out I can arrange them in a more viewable manner XD


----------



## Gaara-fan (Jun 1, 2005)

Manga's Name: Girl Got Game / Power

Author's Name: Shizuru Seino

No. Of Volumes: 10 volumes

Status: complete

Licesened: yes, by Tokyopop

Genre: comedy/romance

Target Audience: Teen - age 13+

Synposis: The main character is Kyo Aizawa.  Her father was once a great basketball player whose dream was to play in the NBA.  Unfortunately, an injury forced him to quit his career, before it even started.  He then decided to let Kyo fulfill his dream instead.  He sent her off to the Seishu High School as a boy, which was famous for the girls' cute uniforms, and the famous boy basketball team.  

Why you recommend it: It's funny, and full of misunderstandings.  It has a bit of romance in it, and the storyline is very unique.  The art is really good too! 

Why you DONT recommend it: ...don't know

Where to get it: link!link! : build ur pussy^^, bookstores, Amazon, 

Author's other Works:  - Suki Suki Daisuki
                               - Suki Suki Daarin
                               - Usotsukina Kanojo


----------



## k1nj3 (Jun 5, 2005)

Manga's Name:- Majin Devil
Author's Name:- Oh! great
No. Of Volumes:- 2
Status:- complete
Licesened:- yes
Genre:- Shonen
Target Audience:- 16+ 
Synposis:- One night tetsu a biker who lives with his not blood related "sister", encounters a devil, he run but at the end the monster kills him but he does not stay dead..
Why you recommend it:- interesting history and nice Drawing

Where to get it:- irc i suppose
company's website.
Author's other Works:- Tenjou Tenge, Air Gear.


----------



## Sol 3dge (Jun 15, 2005)

Manga's Name:- Ichigo 100%
Author's Name:- KAWASHITA Mizuki
No. Of Volumes:- up to volume 16 in Japan, on ch.159
Status:- ongoing
Licesened:- no.
Genre:- Shonen, Comedy, Romance
Target Audience:- 13+
Synposis:- There is a boy named Manaka who dreams of becoming a film maker. One day he sees a girl with strawberry panties fall from the sky. He falls in love with her and confesses to another girl with strawberry panties. Suddenly, beautiful girls start falling in love with him. He must choose one of them, and it isn' easy.
Why you recommend it:- It's hilarious. Nice character interaction and cute designs for the girls. Really fun series at the same time manages to get some serious points.
Why you DONT recommend it:- maybe a little too much ecchi...
Where to get it:- Yanime: , released up to volume 15
Author's other Works:- Akane-chan Overdrive, Lilim Kiss, Tone


----------



## Axass (Jun 19, 2005)

Axass said:
			
		

> too bad I don't know any less popular manga...


Hopefully things change with time...

*Manga's Name:* Zombie Powder
*Author's Name:* Kubo Tite
*No. of Volumes:* 4
*Status:* Complete
*Licensed:* No
*Genre:* Shonen
*Target Audience:* Everyone
*Synopsis:* Zombie Powder takes place in a western like ambientation, in a world full of bounty hunters, gangs of criminals and a lot of action. Akutabi Gamma a swordsman (more like a chainsaw then a sword... but meh...) with a big bounty on his head end up entering Elwood's life by saving him from a gang of thieves and murderers, though his sister is killed in the process and the boy decides to follow Gamma in his journey. Right, Gamma's journey, he plans to find all twelve Ring of the Dead, only then the Zombie Powder (a powder able to bring a person back from the death) will appear. The reasons for which he's searching it are totally unclear at the beginning and nothing is known of Gamma's past, but during the journey we'll slowly learn more about him, his powers, his companions, his life... until it was cancelled from Shonen Jump...
*Why you recommend it:* Even though it's unfinished, it's good while it last, the characters are awesome and misterious, the ambientation is cool, seems a bit like Trigun, the art is also good considering it was Kubo's first work, it's not too far from Bleach current artwork. You'll like it for sure if you appreciate Kubo's main work Bleach.
*Why you don't recommend it:* It is an unfinished manga, it was abruptly stopped by the publisher for reasons still unknown, especially since it was a fairly popular manga back then. So it has no ending and all the opened plots aren't closed. It's a damn shame because it was really promising... well at least we can be grateful because stopping this project helped the creation later of Bleach.
*Where to get it:* 
*Author's other works:* Bleach


----------



## ItachiUchihaAnbu (Jun 19, 2005)

Manga's Name:- Rurouni Kenshin
Author's Name:- Nobuhiro Watsuki
No. Of Volumes:- 28
Status:- Complete 
Licesened:- yes
Genre:- Shonen
Target Audience:- 13+ Violence, Blood, alchohal, and tobacco Samurai Action!
Synposis:- This is about a man named Kenshin Himura, he was a manslayer, but then he changed and became a peaceful rurouni with a sakabatou (reverse edged sword) and now lives his days with his friends/future family
Why you recommend it:- Historical fiction, Samurai Action, great drawings.
Where to get it:- 
Author's other Works:- Buso Renkin   Armoured Alchemist


----------



## mow (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks guys! I'll be updating the main post shortly  =]


----------



## Axass (Jun 19, 2005)

ItachiUchihaAnbu said:
			
		

> Manga's Name:- Rurouni Kenshin


Done long ago, check the list on the first page.

*Manga's Name:* Cowa!
*Author's Name:* Akira Toriyama
*No. of Volumes:* 1
*Status:* Complete
*Licensed:* No
*Genre:* Shonen
*Target Audience:* Everyone
*Synopsis:* Paifu is a monster boy, a cross between a vampire and werekoala, he lives in one of few villages where human and monsters are able to stay pacefully together. One day though a very dangerous disease strikes the village, only monsters are affected by it and if they aren't vaccinated soon, they are all going to die. So Paifu starts the search for the witch who creates the medicine together with the few unaffected monsters, Jose (a flying ghost who can change form) and Apone (an hyper energetic monster who's Paifu's rival). They are not alone though, a human (Makorin) is with them, an old sumo champion who retired and went to jail for the murder of another sumo wrestler. In the manga we'll follow their perilous quest towards Mt. Mimizuku and the medicine!
*Why you recommend it:* If you have some free time and you wanna spend it on a light hearted, funny story. It's not a masterpiece but it has Toriyama's touch on it, he manages to transform even the craziest story and the most stupid characters in something great with his artwork and creativity.
*Why you don't recommend it:* If you only like epic stories, serious characters and manga which go on for countless volumes.
*Where to get it:* O-No! Subs
*Author's other works:* Dragonball, Dr Slump, SandLand


----------



## Arcanis (Jun 22, 2005)

*Manga's Name:*- B'tX
*Author's Name:*- Masami Kurumada
*No. Of Volumes:*- 16
*Status:*- Complete
*Licesened:*- Yes.
*Genre:*- Shonen, Adventure
*Target Audience:*- 15+
*Synposis:*- After the abduction of his brother Kotaro by the Machine Empire, Teppei Takamiya joins forces with X, one of several highly-advanced, artificially intelligent machines known as B'ts,  to rescue him. 
*Why you recommend it:*- If you like Saint Seiya and Ronin Warriors then you'll like this. Basic Shounen with some mecha touch, it's fun and entertaining
*Why you DONT recommend it:*- the drawings are not that good and some times is too cliche'd.
*Where to get it:*- 
*Author's other Works:*- Saint Seiya, Ring ni Kakero

EDIT: moe, you have a typo on the first page, it's not "Saint seyia", it's "Saint Seiya"


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jun 22, 2005)

*Manga's Name*:- Basilisk
*Author's Name*:- Authors name hasn't been translated so I cannot tell.
*No. Of Volumes*:- 2 volumes 9 chapters have been released out of 4 
*Status*:- Ongoing
*Licesened*:-  No.
*Genre*:- Shounen
*Target Audience*:- 18+ [Violent and Nudity]

*Synposis*:-  Koga and Iga were ninja clans that had been fighting for 400 years. Gennosuke of Koga and Oboro of Iga, loved each other and promised to break down the cursed bond of conversion. However, they were destined to kill each other.
It was Keicho Era 19 (A.D. 1614), 73-year-old Ieyasu was wondering which of the brothers he should choose as a successor, Takechiyo or Kunichiyo. Takechiyo was the elder but he was stupid, while his younger brother Kunichiyo was clever. In order to choose the successor, Ieyasu decided to make Koga and Iga fight against each other. Both clans would choose ten best ninja to fight. If Kouga ninja survive, Kunichiyo would succeed to Shogun. On the hand, Takechiyo would become the next Shogun if Iga ninja win. Because Hattori Hanzo the first made them achieve a truce, they hadn?t had an apparent fight for years. Therefore, when the truce was broken, they went for fights as if they were unleashed hound dogs. The only weapon they use were their own bodies. They had special abilities that men could hardly imagine.
Now that, the battles of twenty ninja including old, young, men, and women began. They made most of their special abilities to fight. During the harsh battles, they were killed one by one. Which would win, Koga or Iga? Who in the world would survive? Then, what would become of the love of Gennosuke and Oboro, who were separated by the battle.

*Why you recommend it*:- The fighting is amazing fight scenes area a chapter or two and the humor is very funny.  The skills are very different than any order manga.  Basilisk is a more like an adult Naruto and Ninja Scroll.  The character designs are really good you can always find a luvable character.  The special moves are out of the blue and you will never really know who can do what. 

*Where to get it*:- Save Yourself from reading Japanese.  
*Author's other Works*:-  Authors name hasn't been translated so I cannot tell.


----------



## ahriman (Jun 26, 2005)

ok here are some manga i didnt see on the list.(no need to rep me)

*Name:*Inuyasha
*Author Name:*Rumiko Takahashi
*Number of Volumes:*21
*Status:*Finished I think
*Licensed:*Yes I think
*Genre:*Action,Drama,Comedy
*Target Audience:*12+
*Synposis:*Hundreds of years ago, a half-demon named Inu-Yasha                          terrorized the Japanese countryside in his attempt to acquire the powerful Shikon Jewel ? the "Jewel of Four Souls." He was stopped, but only barely, by a powerful young priestess named Kikyo... at the cost of her own life. In the present day, Kikyo is reincarnated as an ordinary Japanese schoolgirl named Kagome. No sooner is Kagome given the Shikon Jewel by her strange grandfather, than she is pulled down into a legendary well by a horrific demon. Finding herself in the past, Kagome re-awakens Inu-Yasha, who has been asleep for more than fifty years. He's not too happy about being awakened by the spitting image of the girl who vanquished him so long ago, and he's certainly not going to help her out of the goodness of his heart ? it appears he doesn't have any. But now the Shikon Jewel has been shattered into countless shards, and it is up to Kagome and Inu-Yasha to save the world by getting them all back... if they can stop bickering long enough to survive!(summary taken from MangaManiacs.com)
*Why You Recomend It:*Good drawing,Good story and also likeable characters.
*Why you dont recomend it:*I cant find any reason but perhaps sometime the story moves on slowly.


*Name:*D.gray-man
*Author Name:*Katsura Hoshino
*status:*On going
*Licensed:*No
*Genre:*Action comedy
*Target Audience:*12+
*Synposis:*D.gray-man story follows around a cursed Excorist called Allen who wants to destroy akumas and while at it save the world from the creater of akumas, Earl of Millenium.
*Why you recomend it:*The story is interesting and you want to know whats going to happen to Allen and his crew.
*Why you dont recomend it:*the art can sometimes look bad but that shouldnt stop you from reading it beside that i cant think of any thing else.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 6, 2005)

*Posted by moe:*
*Manga's Name*:- 20th Century Boys
*Author's Name*:- Naoki Urasawa.
*No. Of Volumes*:- 16 volumes.
*Status*:- Ongoing
*Licesened*:-  No.
*Genre*:- A shonen manga of some sort, but It will appeal more for mature audiences
*Target Audience*:- 15+. Contains (at rare times) some sexual refrences and death.
*Synposis*:- When Kenji was a child, he and his friends made up fantastic adventures, where a terrorist would wreak havoc upon the world and how they would stop them. 
Fast forward to present day where Kenji's band failed and now he works at a convenience store. He takes care of his niece because his sister suddenly vanished after being involved in a peculiar cult. 
Things change when one of his childhood friends supposedly commits suicide and when terrorist attacks begin to occur in exactly the way that Kenji and his friends imagined them to. It all somehow seems to be tied into this new cult. 
The only explanation Kenji can think of is that one of his childhood friends is the mastermind behind the terrorism. Kenji feels responsible for the disasters though because the majority of the evil plans were originally his ideas. And what's the link to his missing sister? Can Kenji and his friends save the world for real? 
*Why you recommend it*:- STORY, STORY, STORY. This manga has an amazing plot that will get you intagled with it in no time. Its quite confusing at first, but once you understand whats going on (by the 3rd volume) you will fall in love with it. Has so many twists and turns, once you think youve got the story figured out a new twist by Urasawa makes you relaize how much you dont know.Characters personality and development is very well down, though the desgins can make it a tad bit weak at times.
*Where to get it*:- Manga Screener
*Author's other Works*:- Monster, Pluto, Happy! and Pinaplle Army.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys, the first post became to long so i had to steal moe's post and use it. I've updated. Keep em comming. Really appreciated.


----------



## Axass (Jul 28, 2005)

I'll do D.Gray-man since the other guy didn't really say much about it:

*Manga's Name:* D.Gray-man
*Author's Name:* Hoshino Katsura
*No. of Volumes:* 5 released, 6 counting Jump chapters
*Status:* Ongoing
*Licensed:* Yes, by Viz some days ago
*Genre:* Shounen
*Target Audience:* Teens
*Synopsis:* Allen Walker is an Exorcist, a man who can synchronize with an ancient material called "Innocence" and use it as a weapon. Exorcists work together under the "Black Priests" organization to fight the plans of the "Earl of the Millennium". The Earl is able to find and use the most disperate persons, transforming them in Akuma: living weapons who eat humans, his plans and reasons for doing it though are unknown. Allen was cursed by the Earl in the past and he was partly transformed into the Akuma, his eyes can now detect the enemies even when they take the form of simple humans, along with his parasite type Innocence which entered his arm (transforming it into a stretching claw) he'll fight the Earl, its Akuma and the misterious Noah family.
*Why you recommend it:* Because the art is absolutely original, a unique style (the ambientation is very goth-like). The story is broken into many mini-arcs no more than a volume long, and every mini-arc has different characters, so that the story is always fresh and never gets boring. The character design is amazing, Allen is so "human", he's insecure, naive, clumsy, not excessively strong, the other characters are unique in their own way, there's the badass dark one, the simple minded and easy going one, the cute girl, the crazy supervisor. Also one thing that I found weird, I'm rarely impressed whenever I read the first chapter of a manga, mostly cause the most important elements come always after some chapters and at first they all just look the same, even the art is usually bad in the fisrt chapter. When I read D.Gray-man's first chapter I was amazed and astonished by it, I had immediately to read it all.
*Why you don't recommend it:* Some people say it reminds them strongly of FMA but I don't really see the similarities.
*Where to get it:* #dgrayman@IRCHighway.net


----------



## Crowe (Jul 29, 2005)

Thx for the update boys.


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Jul 29, 2005)

Mugen said:
			
		

> *Manga's Name:* 666Satan
> *Mangas Author:* Kishimoto Seishi
> *No. of Volumes:* 9+
> *Licensed:* No
> ...



Well, I am gonna add on this.

*Where to get it:*
666 Satan Chapter 22
Link removed


French Scans:
The Bleach English VA Project

*Other Works* None. The manga-ka of this manga is Naruto's manga-ka younger twin brother.


----------



## M2Dane (Aug 6, 2005)

*Manga's Name:*- Full Metal Panic
*Author's Name:*- Shouji Gatou
*No. Of Volumes:*- 8
*Status:*- Complete
*Licesened:*- yes
*Genre:*- Shonen
*Target Audience:*- 16+ for adult orientated humor and excesive violence
*Synposis:*- On the surface, Kaname Chidori appears to be leading a normal life as a popular high school student. She?s cute, and quite a social butterfly. Kaname?s life is anything but ordinary. Unbeknownst to her, a group of terrorists believes she possesses the special powers of ?the Whispered.? MISSION: KIDNAP KANAME. 

Enter overzealous hero, Sosuke Sagara ? former resident of a war zone and member of the stealth anti-terrorist organization, MITHRIL. Sosuke is gung-ho, war crazed and obnoxiously conspicuous. Will he drive Kaname insane by watching her every move and detonating bombs in her social life? Get ready for fully-loaded action and full-throttle fun! Once you get into a Full Metal Panic!, there?s no turning back! 
*Why you recommend it*:- This manga is hilarious.  No matter what Sosuke Sagara tries to do to help it is always misinterpreted by Kamade Chidori as some pointless endeavor to get her attention.
*Where to get it*:- ADVFilms.com
*Author's other Works:*- Full Metal Panic: Overload!


----------



## Inochi no Fushigi (Aug 7, 2005)

*Manga Name:* Qwan
*Author's Name:* Shimizu Aki
*No. of Volumes:* As of yet, only 2 have been released. The third will be out December 31st.
*Status:* Ongoing
*Licensed:* Yes, by Tokyopop
*Genre:* Fantasy, (maybe) adventure, shounen
*Target Audience:* 13+
*Synopsis:* Recommended for fans of Inuyasha or series similar to it.

Qwan is a very strange young boy with white hair and crimson eyes... and who eats demons. With his odd pink, flying, and face-less companion Teikou, he travels aimlessly around late Han Dynasty China eating various demons to fill his seemingly endless stomach. As if that's not enough, he also claims to have come from Heaven, though his otherwise child-like behavior seems to betray that fact.

After a twist of fate, money-loving, rogue merchant Chikei has a run in with Qwan, wherein he proposes an offer to the strange kid after being saved by him. He offers to supply Qwan with countless demons (since the kid seems to always be hungry for one) on the condition that Qwan will accompany him around China, getting rid of demons and making Chikei some money. Qwan agrees.

From there on out, the three (Teikou included) embark on a seemingly aimless journey throughout ancient China, in some cases, dishonestly making a fortune off of Qwan's unique abilities. But, despite Qwan's own ignorance, it seems other people know about him and what purpose he could serve to either bring about China's hope or ruin. There are forces after him, and Chikei unwillingly gets pulled into the troubles Qwan and Teikou must overcome next in their journey to discover Qwan's true destiny and purpose.

*Why you recomment it:* Despite the somewhat simplistic concept it centers around, it seems that in everything this manga has to offer; there is a very unique and loveable twist to it. From the storyline to the characters, there is a sense of familiarity and yet the strangeness of it all pulls you in. Also, Aki is one of the few female shounen artists whose art style I can really appreciate. Every drawing is very detailed and beautiful. My personal taste kind of dislikes cutesy art and prefers realism, but there is a really nice blend of both here.
*Where to get it:* local bookstore (where I got it) or  some better prices were offered at my local Wal Mart. Just do what you should always do before making a purchase--search around for better prices. You're bound to find it at most places supplying books.
*Author's other works:* Manga adaptation of the video game Suikoden III. The manga is titled "Suikoden III: The Successor of Fate."


----------



## monk3 (Aug 14, 2005)

Manga's Name:- Azumanga Daioh
Author's Name:- Kiyohiko Azuma
No. Of Volumes:- 4 i think
Status:- I am not sure at this moment
Licesened:- I think so to ADV
Genre:- Comedy
Target Audience:- for 13+
Synposis:- just about a bunch of girls and their teachers. their experiences are very funny. total comedy manga. its style of manga has 4 boxes that read vertically. very funny. laughs everytime
Why you recommend it:- ITS JUST SO FUNNY 
Why you DONT recommend it:- n/a
Where to get it:-ADV is what it is liscensed to so..........like Bookstores
Author's other Works:- i dont know


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Aug 24, 2005)

*Manga's Name*:- Yotsuba&!
*Author's Name*:- Kiyohiko Azuma
*No. Of Volumes*:- 3
*Status*:- Complete
*Licensed by*:- ADV Manga
*Genre*:- Comedy 
*Target Audience*:- Older Children [language]
*Synposis*:- The Koiwai family, little Yotsuba and her father, have just moved to a new town. As their new neighbors get to know them, it becomes obvious that Yotsuba is one very weird little girl.

*Why you recommend it*:-There is no overall plot.  Its just Yotsuba getting used to her neighborhood.  If you wanna laugh and/or you like Azumanga Daioh I would suggest picking this one up. 
*Where to get it*:- ?
*Author's other Works*:- Azumanga Daioh


----------



## drgnclwk (Aug 28, 2005)

*Vagabond*

Manga's Name:- Vagabond
Author's Name:- Inoue Takehiko
No. Of Volumes:- 20
Status:- On going, mangaka took a break tho
Licesened:- Viz
Genre:- Shonen
Target Audience:- 16+ lots of violence, ocasional nudity, language
Synposis:- Takezo and Matahachi joined the army and are two surviving swordsmen.  Their path split and Takezo searches for masters to defeat and become stronger with his bloodlust, but he learns more about himself throughout his journey.
Why you recommend it:- Lots of action and the artwork is pretty good.  You see how the two friends take different paths of being swordsmen, and the changes the Takezo.
Why you DONT recommend it:- If you don't like lots of violence, you might not like this.
Where to get it:- Bookstores that have manga. 
Author's other Works:- Buzzer Beater, Slam Dunk


----------



## drgnclwk (Aug 28, 2005)

*Tenjo Tenge*

Manga's Name:- Tenjo Tenge
Author's Name:- Oh! Great
No. Of Volumes:- 12+
Status:- Ongoing
Licesened:- CMX Manga (DC Comics)
Genre:- Shonen
Target Audience:- 16+ violence, nudity, some powers (not like dbz powers)
Synposis:- Souichirou and Bob enter high school with a bang, they go on a rampage and beat up everyone. Maya (a senior) sends Souichirou flying out the window, landing on Maya's sister, Aya  there is a war of power in the school, and Souichirou and Bob becomes a part of the battle, which turns out to be more.
Why you recommend it:- Good action, good art, interesting story developments (btw: it's also a series w/ fanservice)
Why you DONT recommend it:- If you're morally against fanservice and you don't like fighting, then you might not like this.
Where to get it:- Some bookstores
Author's other Works:- Air Gear, Himiko-Den, Legend of Himiko, Majin -Devil-


----------



## drgnclwk (Aug 29, 2005)

*Get Backers*

Manga's Name:- Get Backers
Author's Name:- Story: Yuya Aoki, Art: Rando Ayamine
No. Of Volumes:- 26
Status:- Complete
Licesened:- Tokyopop
Genre:- Shonen
Target Audience:- 16+ violence, fanservice
Synposis:- Ban Midou and Ginji Amano are the Get Backers, they get back what was lost or stolen for their clients. Even with their 100% success rate, they always manage to be broke.  Both Ban and Ginji have their own unique abilities, and you learn more about each of their pasts as the series progresses.
Why you recommend it:- This is a comical and serious series, w/ action
Why you DONT recommend it:- Can't recall anything I didn't like about it.
Where to get it:- Some bookstores such as B&N or Borders.
Author's other Works:- none


----------



## Crowe (Oct 3, 2005)

Wow 100th's manga/manwha's reviewed (if i counted it right >.>)


----------



## mow (Oct 3, 2005)

Awesome! this idea really picked up


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Oct 3, 2005)

w00t, nice work everyone, I guess, I'll get 101,  

*Manga's Name*:- Zombie Powder
*Author's Name*:- KuboTite
*No. Of Volumes*:- 4
*Status*:- Complete
*Licesened*:-  No.
*Genre*:- Shone/Action
*Target Audience*:- 14-16+
*Synposis*:- The story starts with Akutabai arriving at John's town. John has been conscripted into Kingro's gang and forced to work as a pickpocket for them. John (who is really quite skillful at this) tries to pickpocket Akutabai but is caught and is "forced" by Akutabai to treat him to dinner at his home as "compensation". Unfortunately, this is seen by one of Kingro's gang and this leads to the gang attacking John's house shortly after to demand that he hands over Akutabai. In an attempt to protect John, his sister Sheryl is killed. Just as Kingro is about to kill John too, Akutabai returns and eradicates the gang.

Swearing to revive his sister, John begs Akutabai to take him along in the search for zombie powder. Although initially reluctant, Akutabai is touched by John's love for his sister and agrees. Thus begins John's adventures with Akutabai, in which he meets Akutabai's partner CT Smith, a gun-man with amazing speed and accuracy. Will they find all 12 rings and obtain the zombie powder? And what do Akutabai and CT want with the zombie powder?

*Why you recommend it*:-  First off its made by the mangaka of Bleach, Kubo.  Kubo scores again with Zombie Powder whihc came before Bleach.  Though, you can see a lot of Bleach elements in Zombie Powder.   The characters are built for people with different personalities, I love Smith.  The whole plot is interesting and the fighting and attacks are creative.  Its only 4 volumes, so its an easy read and you wouldn't have to spend a lot of time with it.  So if you didn't like it, you only wasted an hour or a half and hour on it.  Its a win-win with this one. 

*Why you DONT recommend it*:- The only issue I have with this manga is the ending, the ending, is too short.  This series could be dragged out a bit more.
*Where to get it*:- I'll edit when I find working sites.
*Author's other Works*:- Bleach


----------



## spinstate (Oct 6, 2005)

*Manga's Name:- * 2001 Nights
*Author's Name:- * Yukinobu Hoshino 
*No. Of Volumes:- * 3
*Status:-* Complete
*Licensed:-* Yes (by Viz)
*Genre:- * Seinen, Sci-fi
*Target Audience:- * Teen+
*Synopsis:- *
2001 Nights is a manga series published in the early 1990s by Yukinobu Hoshino. This series is largely inspired by classic hard science fiction, with many visual homages to previous SF novels and films. The title is a fusion of 2001: A Space Odyssey and the Arabian 1001 Nights.

The manga follows the usual conventions of the genre, being drawn and inked in black line art, shaded with ziptones. While the effort put into each panel reduces as the series progresses, some of visuals are quite stunning. The drawing style is somewhat similar to Katsuhiro Otomo's work (especially his Legend of Mother Sarah and Domu (A Child's Dream) manga). Loving attention has been paid to the various spacecraft and equipment, which are rendered with an almost engineering-like precision.
*
Why you recommend it:- *
2001 Nights is a fantastic journey in the far reaches of space you will never forget! Spanning 3 graphic novels beautifully drawn by author Yokinobu Hoshino, it is a dazzling collection of 19 short stories, from the not- too-distant future to the year 2400. 2001 Nights is about humanity's attempt to discover new forms of life and colonize planets, yet with these hopes of peace comes the dark side of the human soul. With each story comes a group of characters with their own agendas and past tragedies, who may even reappear in future stories. Each episode is so detailed and amazing, the reader thinks he/she is reading a novel, with it's own climax and denouement. In the final episode, or "night," all the events come together, and the sad demise of the Space Age takes place. With amazing art and an intricately woven plot, 2001 Nights is a masterpiece that can be read over and over again! Enjoyable for readers of all ages.

*Where to get it:- *

here

*Author's other Works:- *


----------



## Sayo (Nov 4, 2005)

Since there's not a BR review been done yet i'll do one (:



*Manga's Name:* Battle Royale
*Author's Name:* Koushun Takami & Masaki Taguchi  
*No. *Of Volumes: 15
*Status:* ongoing (14 has just been released)
*Licesened:* yes
*Target Audience:* 18+  
*Synposis:* A TV show called the programm runned by the government is About to make it's start.
This time a class of 42 students Get's putten into a Special Zone armed with different kinds of weapons, survival kits and so on, in a large area (in this case an island) the students must kill eachother to survive, They're all fitted with special bomb collars, if they team up all together they they will be blown up, if nobody dies within 24 hours everybody dies, if there is more than 1 surviver after 3 days they all die. 1 winner, those are the stakes.
*Why you recommend it:*At first sight to this manga you'll notice that the Art is amazing, And it makes the action only better and it has a fitting "serious looking" style.
After only 2 volume it became so addicting for me i couldn't stop reading, it's a bit of a bite through in the beginn because when your not used to this kind of core it's hard to like it, but those thoughts will be sweeped away soon enough once the main characters starting to appear out of the 42 students.
Each character comes with it's own story and what happens if they cross eachother?
Alliences being made, betrayale, murder, paranoia and Many other scenes come with this Manga.
All these story parts get only better because of the well drawn serious looking art style.
*Why you DONT recommend it: * Anybody who know's a bit about manga know's it has violence & sex, Battle Royale drives through the term core & violence like it was made out of paper, if you can't stand extreme violence or your one of the faint of heart than you should be wise to leave it alone, see past this, and you have an awesome manga.
*Where to get it:* Since it's liscenced you may wanna buy it in a Bookstore or order it.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 12, 2005)

*Manga's Name*:- BLAME!
*Author's Name*:- Tsutomi Nihei
*No. Of Volumes*:- 10 (Japan) - 4 (USA)
*Status*:- Complete (Japan) - Ongoing (USA)
*Licensed*:- Yes (by Tokyopop)
*Genre*:- Science-Fiction
*Target Audience*:- 16+
*Synposis*:- In the post-apocalyptic future, the complex networks of machines have created chaos and the human world was destroyed. The robots known as the "Constructer" continued to build a meaningless structure with no one to guide them. Soon these cities reach out to the outer planets and another breed of life form emerges. Follow the journey of a strange man, name Killy, in his search for the understanding of the chaotic world being run by Silicon lifeforms out to destroy him and every living thing in their path.
*Why you recommend it*:- Prepare for the ride of your life! Or rather the ride for your next five hours since that is how long it will take you to read this ten volumed manga. The pace it is absurdly fast because there is almost no dialogue, just action and more action and even more action. *Tsutomu Nihei* gives us a lesson on how to make amazing fights with the most wicked designs I have ever seen in a manga.  (designer of the famous Alien monsters) would be proud by *Tsutomu Nihei*'s work.

*Blame!* suffers from a lack of explanations. With the amount of dialogue most things remain unexplained and uncovered. The reason why *Killy* is looking for the Net Terminal Genes is vastly unexplored and the origins of *Killy* himself are as well forgotten, most of the characters act with out a reason. I also felt lost most of the time since it is pretty confusing and easy to loose your self in the vast and huge and extremely detailed environments that are displayed in this manga.

The action is overwhelming, fast and intense. It takes you from one place to another, from one new foe to conquer to the next one with out consideration of your health. The problem some action scenes have is that you can't understand them all, and you end up re watching them a few times to fully comprehend what is really going on.

*Blame!* is great at what it is, a pure action manga. True it needs to answer some questions that could make things a whole lot better, but on its core is great. A manga worthy of reading, unless you don't like action manga. But if you enjoyed *Battle Angel Alita* for its action scenes, then get a hold of *Blame!* or if you are a fan of *Tsutomu Nihei* (*Noise*) or *Tsutomu Takahashi* (*Alive, Blue Heaven*) then be on the look out for this one. I will surely be looking for more *Tsutomu Nihei* works.

*Where to get it*:- it's licensed... you want to seen Manga Scan (just PM me).
you want to buying books? link here.
Link removed
*Author's other Works*:- Noise and Biomega


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 13, 2005)

*Manga's Name*:- Gunnm (Japan) - Battle Angel Alita (USA)
*Author's Name*:- Yukito Kishiro
*No. Of Volumes*:- 9
*Status*:- Complete
*Licensed*:- Yes (by Viz)
*Genre*:- Science-Fiction
*Target Audience*:- 17+
*Synposis*:- During a normal, casual visit to the dump site, Professor Daisuke Ido found what appeared to be a part of a female cygbor. Intrigued by his discovery, Professor Ido took it home, he worked for days to give her a body and restore her artificial brain. Alita was the name he choose for her, treating her like a daughter of his own, Professor Ido, continued to work as a Hunter-Warrior by hunting down criminals for money. Alita found that she had a remarkable killing skills, so she decides to become a Hunter-Warrior as well, only to be scolded by Professor Ido, but the only thing in little Alita's mind is: Where do I came from, why do I have this power, and who was I before meeting Professor Ido? All this questions invite Alita to a world, yet unknown and full of surprises. 
*Why you recommend it*:- The characters are extremely well designed to the point that those characters grow inside you each page you read, the character development is so good, that you tend to like those abominations of nature and those which their acts are despicable and those who are courageous, brave, understanding and simply lovable will make you, sometimes, cry. Another good part of the cast, is that support characters are the ones that always give the reader and the main characters an important lesson of life. Not only does the support characters make you see the good things about the main characters, they allow you to see the main characters flaws and mistakes, which is even more important.

Although the series may sound some what clich?, think otherwise, while the plot appears to be nothing more than what we have already seen so many times, it is not. The plot it self is covered with various twists, and not only does the plot, the characters, the atmosphere and even the mood of the story change so you can see all the facets of where they are, whom they are, and why they are that way. The plot goes as deep as the human mind can imagine, passing through God and religion, to human behavior, and even those primitive feelings of all times: love, compassion, fear, anger, despair, survival, etc...

The art, is above what you can imagine, it is extremely detailed, that you might even miss some important things shown in just a simple drawing, which will tell you a lot of what a certain character is thinking, doing and even feeling. Facial and corporal expressions are one of the main things that the artist focused on. As for the fight scenes are pretty well done, arranged and choreographed, allowing you to see with lots of detail what the characters are doing.

*Where to get it*:- it's licensed... you can buying to books here.
Viz Book Store: Battle Angel Alita Volume 1-9
*Author's other Works*:- Gunnm: Gaiden, Gunnm: Last Order, Aqua Knight and Asher Victor


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 13, 2005)

*Manga's Name*:- Angel Sanctuary
*Author's Name*:- Kaori Yuki
*No. Of Volumes*:- 20 (Japan) - 10 (USA)
*Status*:- Complete (Japan) - ongoing (USA)
*Licensed*:- Yes (by Viz)
*Genre*:- Drama / Romance / Shoujo
*Target Audience*:- 13+
*Synposis*:- Setsuna and Sara are brother and sister and they are on the run from everything and everyone. Criticized by everyone for their mutual, strong love they decide to flee from everyone and everything they know, to start again from zero. But, suddenly, Sara is attacked by a monster and in despair Setsuna turns into the Organic Angel, Alexiel. The promised one to return peace and order to the Heavens. Setsuna is now driven to go to the very bottom of Hell and to rise to the upper layer of Heaven, just to exterminate the source of all evil, suffering and chaos and during his quest he must overcome all kinds of obstacles, including the prejudice of loving his sister, with the aid of demons, angels and humans alike. 
*Why you recommend it*:- Here you have it ladies and gentleman. The most famous work *Kaori Yuki* has ever made; *Angel Sanctuary*. The longest manga I have read until now, 20 volumes of amazing art, captivating characters and enough atmosphere to put you as a spectator of the story rather than a reader. Yet in all it's might and glory some things don't fit, like some weird actions scenes and the length of the manga can make some people back away instead of drawing them near the wonderful story.

Having a cast of fully developed and engrossing characters is something *Kaori Yuki* has always done right, but in *Angel Sanctuary* she raises the bar by offering you a huge cast of characters. On the top of my head I'm thinking of 20 characters. And by fully developed I mean entire volumes dedicated to some characters. If we add the delicate art *Kaori Yuki* is know for, we get an exquisite cast of characters, beautiful both in design and persona.

And with her trademark storytelling skills and touch to create and manipulate a story, she draws you in and places you at the side of the characters, so when a character screams you can hear him and feel his strength through his scream. 

True, *Angel Sanctuary*, is something to praise, but it's not entirely perfect. During a lot of actions scenes I ended up confused, not understanding what has just happen was a experience I can't like, making me go back and forth the pages to understand what happened was a pain rather than a pleasure. Yet the part I disliked the most about *Angel Sanctuary* was the ending. Through out the 20 volumes I experienced many, many chills because of what just happened and while the ending was pretty, I was expecting something more shocking, more amazing and more a-la *Kaori Yuki*. Something that leaves me with my mouth open for times to come, as she has done many times before.

*Where to get it*:- it's licensed... you want to manga scans (just PM me...)
you can buying to books here.
Viz Book Store: Angel Sanctuary Volume 1-10
*Author's other Works*:- Blood Hound, Boys Next Door, Cain Saga, Count Cain, Cruel Fairytales, Fairy Cube, Godchild, Gravel Kingdom, Kaine, Ludwing Kakumei, Neji


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 13, 2005)

*Manga's Name*:- Nausicaä of the Valley of Wind
*Author's Name*:- Hayao Miyazaki
*No. Of Volumes*:- 7
*Status*:- Complete
*Licesened*:- Yes (by Viz)
*Genre*:- Adventure / Drama / Fantasy
*Target Audience*:- Teenagers
*Synposis*:- A millennium has passed since "Seven Days of Fire," an apocalyptic war that almost wiped out human civilization. Since then, the earth is covered with an ever-growing "Sea of Corruption," a vast forest of fungi that secretes poisonous miasma and invasive spores, along with large and deadly insects inhabit within. In order to fight for more habitable lands unpolluted by the Sea of Corruption, the Kingdom of Torumekia has declared war against the Dorok Empire. Nausicaä, princess and heir of a small city-state named "Valley of the Wind" which pledged alliance with Torumekia, is now forced to join Torumekian to invade Dorok Empire. This war will change her life and the fate of human race forever.
*Why you recommend it*:- For fans of the epic animated classic "Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind," reading Miyazaki’s manga on which the film is based is akin to finding three long-lost books of the Bible. Written and drawn by the master himself intermittently from 1982 to 1994, the events of the anime version comprise only the first quarter of the manga’s story. Nausicaa’s prophecy-fulfilling rescue of the Valley of Wind only sets the stage for a much grander tale that takes the heroine to new lands and introduces dozens of new characters. Miyazaki creates a literary fantasy world that is far more intricate and believable than any of his anime creations (themselves awesome accomplishments,) and stands shoulder-to-shoulder with the works of Tolstoy and Tolkien as one of the most fully realized pieces of fiction in history. 

Hang on to your hats kiddies, because you are in for a wild ride. *Miyazaki* may be better known for his directing skills, but in *Nausicaä* he shows that he can also write and draw one of the best mangas ever.

*Miyazaki*'s attention to detail in his art is outstanding. There are just so many little things going on in the pictures. The scenes that take place in the forests of fungi are covered with detail, leaving no room at all for white spaces. The character designs have so much detail to them that they sometimes look like they could step out of the page. This is the most detailed and realistic looking manga I have ever seen.

The story is excellent as well. Tons of action, huge battle scenes, and serious drama fill the pages. It starts as a war between a couple of countries, but it all boils down to *Nausicaä* vs. the leaders of the two nations to prevent them from releasing the weapons that destroyed the world the first time around back on humanity. Plus there is a very serious moral at the end of the story. There is a serious drawback to this though: the entire story should be read in the space of a week. If you delay between volumes, it is likely that you will forget what had happened previously.

This is one of the best stories I've ever read, manga or novel. This story should be a part of everybody's library.

*Where to get it*:- it's licensed... you want to manga scans (just PM me)
Viz Book Store: Nausicaä Volume 1-7 (2nd Edition)
*Author's other Works*:- Shuna's Journey


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 22, 2005)

*Manga's Name*:- Pet Shop of Horrors
*Author's Name*:- Matsuri Akino
*No. Of Volumes*:- 10
*Status*:- Complete
*Licesened*:- Yes (by Tokyopop)
*Genre*:- Fantasy, Horror, Mystery
*Target Audience*:- Mature
*Synposis*:- Deep in the heart of Chinatown there is a pet shop. It is no ordinary pet shop. Its very atmosphere is mysterious and ethereal. Its proprietor, a man only known as Count D, is equally mysterious. He claims his only purpose is to sell ?love and dreams? with the animals he procures. He knows exactly what type of pet his patrons need. From the exotic to the unimaginable and he?ll give it, provided that the patron follow the rules of their signed contract. If they don?t, the shop cannot be held responsible for what happens.
*Why you recommend it*:- Pet Shop of Horrors is a very interesting manga to say the least. Each volume has two to four short stories involving different people and the pets they buy from Count D. The whole basis of this series is to highlight the ugliness of the human heart. Almost every life situation is addressed with melancholy and that sense of foreboding. Each customer has some sort of inner turmoil that they need to overcome. For some reason the Count D can tune in on exactly what it is and know exactly what they need. It?s interesting how the pets are seen as people only by the eyes of the person who needs them. It?s also interesting how they all are unnaturally beautiful. And if the owner is alive at the end, they walk away with an important life lesson. From the beginning the reader knows beyond a shadow of doubt that Count D is much more than what he seems. Though he is a quiet and supposedly carefree character, it was obvious that his purpose is much more sinister than you are lead to believe. Some of the stories are very bloody and gory, they are never pointless and adds to the story quite nicely. There is the occasional story focusing on Detective Orcot and his relationship with Count D and his younger brother that?s refreshing to read. Though these little glimpses may seem completely unnecessary, it has a purpose. I will admit that I did have a hard time reading those few little additives, because I just couldn?t see where it could lead. But then I got to the end and it all made complete sense.

The artwork is superb. This manga is dark and the artwork delivers that darkness in spades. The creatures are all so majestic and unbelievably beautiful. The jungles and forest are all lush, lively and three-dimensional. But then you get to the modern side of the story like the city and it is pretty drab and ordinary. When the beast turn ravenous, the carnage is really gory, but still kind of cool.

This manga is a good one to read because it?s so different. It is a dark series filled with mystery. There are moments that may disturb readers completely. There are moments where you may be able to look at a certain story and think to yourself, "Yeah, I understand you." And there will be moments where you have to put it down and walk away for a while. But I promise, it is worth reading all the way to the end.
*Where to get it*:- it's licensed... you want to manga scans (just PM me)
Tokyopop Book Store: Pet Shop of Horrors
*Author's other Works*:- Shin Pet Shop of Horrors, Genju No Seiza (Author)


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 22, 2005)

*Manga's Name*:- Please Save My Earth
*Author's Name*:- Saki Hiwatari
*No. Of Volumes*:- 21 (Japan) / 13 (USA)
*Status*:- Complete (Japan) / ongoing (USA)
*Licesened*:- Yes (by Viz)
*Genre*:- Drama, Romance, Sci-Fi, Shoujo
*Target Audience*:- 16+
*Synposis*:- Arisu Sakaguchi just move with her family to the grand city of Tokyo. She starts having some weird dreams about a person called Mokuren and other people in a base located in the Moon, soon discovers that two boys from her school, Jinpachi and Issei, also share the same type of dream. The three of them start a quest to discover what happened in those dreams and why are they related to each other.
*Why you recommend it*:- It may sound like a dumb or childish story, but it is the complete opposite it is a story about maturity and self discovery. Please Save My Earth has its roots buried deeply in the characters previous lives and its effects on their current lives allowing the characters to mature and discover themselves which is the underlying plot and the important one too. Although this whole deal is quite intriguing, it is very confusing, since not only most of the characters have a previous life, but the names and appearance change and in cases even the gender.

Leaving characters and story aside, Please Save My Earth has one major flaw; length. 300 or so paged volumes aren't fast to read if you get the bunko version like I did instead of the normal 200 or so paged tankoubon, making it not only a slow read but tedious and at times quite boring. Specially bunko number six, seven and eight, the rest are okay and some don't even feel that long or boring at all and end up being quite fast and magnificently scripted.

The art is just splendid. You can actually feel how someone gives a tender hug, very much in the same way you can feel when one character yells at another or when they cry, all of this accomplished by art and script. Scenes of beautiful hills covered with flowers that you can smell and touch make you experience the full journey Please Save My Earth really is.

When you take all things into consideration you end up with a work of art a true masterpiece that even when it can get tiresome, it draws you back into its own universe and style making you part of the story not just the reader.
*Where to get it*:- it's licensed... you want to manga scans (just PM me)
Viz Book Store: Please Save My Earth Volume 1-13
*Author's other Works*:- Global Garden, Tower of The Future


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Nov 22, 2005)

*Manga's Name*:- FLCL
*Author's Name*:- Hajime Ueda
*No. Of Volumes*:- 2
*Status*:- Complete
*Licesened*:- Yes (by Viz)
*Genre*:- Comedy, Sci-Fi
*Target Audience*:- Teenagers
*Synposis*:- Naota is a normal Japanese 6th grade boy (although a little cynical), but when his older brother leaves for America to play baseball, his brother leaves his homeless 17 year old girlfriend Mamimi behind. Mamimi is sending mixed signals and advances to Naota, and he doesn't know what to do about her. But to make matters worse, Naota's world is totally turned upside down when he is run over by a woman on a Vespa. During their first encounter, she hits him over the head with her guitar, which then causes a horn to grow out of his forehead. She calls herself "Haruko" and her presence changes Naota's life to even further insanity.
*Why you recommend it*:- I loved the FLCL anime, and so when I found out that Tokyopop was publishing the manga, I got excited. However, when it came out, I flipped through it, and became hesitant to buy it. I finally broke down and bought it a little while ago, and almost wish I hadn't, for it did not meet my expectations.

The main reason I was so hesitant to get this manga in the first place was because of the art. At best, it looks like a third grader drew it. Blocky characters, weird proportions, confusing action sequences. At worst, it looks like Ueda-san spilled his inkwell, and tried to wipe it up (see picture). I realise that this is supposed to indicate extreme emotion from Haruko, but it just doesn't look good. Out of proportion only works when there is proportion in the first place.

The story is the saving grace. There are a ton of funny moments throughout the story that had me laughing out loud many a time. The story is similar to that in the anime, but it is less confusing. I had to watch FLCL six times to understand what happened, but it only took once through the manga to understand its story. Still, there are quite a few confusing parts near the end, and while I may have gotten the gist of the main plot there was much left unsaid or not understood by the time I closed the book. Most of the problem lay in the fact that only one character really had any character build-up, and she was a side-character. The extent of most of the characterization for the main foursome was thus: Naota is depressed, Haruko is crazy, Canti is a robot, and Mamimi is rather loopy herself. All were rather one-dimensional.

Overall, there is much to laugh about this story, and it was mildly entertaining. If you can refrain from cringing at the artwork every time you turn the page, and don't mind that the characters are shallow, you will probably enjoy this. For the rest of us, just take comfort in the fact that there were only two volumes, and go watch the anime again.
*Where to get it*:- it's licensed... you want to manga scans (just PM me)
Tokyopop Book Store: FLCL Volume 1-2
*Author's other Works*:- Q-ko-chan


----------



## Hexa (Jan 3, 2006)

*Manga's Name:-* _Welcome to the NHK! (NHK ni Youkoso!)_
*Author's Name:-* based on a novel by Tatsuhiko Takimoto, drawn by Kenji Oiwa
*No. Of Volumes:*- 4
*Status:-* On going, I think
*Licensed:-* No
*Genre:-* Comedy
*Synposis:-* _Welcome to the NHK_ is a comedy feature focusing on a variety of the more degenerate aspects of society.  The plot features the Satou, a 22 year old college drop-out (with a penchant for conspiracy theories) who has secluded himself in his room for 4 years; Misaka, a pretty, young 17 or 18 year old girl (with a screw or two loose) who decides to help Satou break out of his secluded life-style; and Yamizaka, a ~20 year old otaku who wants Satou to work with him on a loli-filled eroge. The manga's flow is fairly episodic, often presenting and resolving new problems -- such as Satou mistakenly joining a suicide cult, getting caught up in a pyramid scheme, falling deep into credit card debt, or his falling in love with a "girl" on an online roleplaying game -- in one or two chapters.  The overall plot deals with Misaka's attempt to cure Satou of his social withdrawl.  The manga, though, is really about the problems of modern society.
*Why you recommend it:-:-*  I thought it was pretty funny.
*Why you DONT recommend it: -* It's a bit over the top at places.


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Jan 26, 2006)

*Manga's Name:*- Eyeshield 21
*Author's Name:*- Riichiro Inagakir
*No. Of Volumes:*- 12
*Status:*- Ongoing.
*Licensed:*- Yes, by Viz.
*Genre:*- Sports, Comedy, Action
*Target Audience:*-Hmm, I'd say ages 13 and up.
*Synopsis:*- Kobayakawa Sena has always been weak and easily bullied. A small kid with no real friends, he's been forced to run errands for bullies his entire life. Things don't look any better for Sena as he enters high school until, by chance he is discovered by the two (and only two) members of the American football team. Having gained talent in running since he was forced to be an errand boy thoughout all his school years, Hiruma, the team quaterback and captain, wants to make Sena his number one running back. All poor Sena wants to do is manage the team, but will this be allowed to happen? Or will Sena be forced to become the hero of the Demon Bats American football team? 
*
Why you recommend it:*- Three words: funny as hell. Seriously the characters in this seriously are great. If you aren't amused by the gun-wielding, Hiruma, the lovable Kurita, and the scaredy cat Sena, then you don't have a sense of humor. The interactions between everyone is great, and make the manga very enjoyable. The characters also devolp a great deal throughout the series, making it very interesting and pleasurable.
*
Why you DONT recommend it:*- Eh, if you absoluetly cannot stand sports mangas, then I guess don't read ES21. However, many people that aren't fans of American football have come to love the series, so it still might be worth a shot.
*
Author's Other Works:*-None that I am aware of
*
Where to get it:-* Barnes & Noble, Borders, ect...

*Similiar Manga in this Genre:*- Prince of Tennis, Slam Dunk, Whistle!, Hajime no Ippo


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Jan 26, 2006)

*Manga's Name:*- Tennis no Oujisama aka The Prince of Tennis

*Author's Name:*- Takeshi Konomi

*No. Of Volumes:*- I'm not sure, there are around 35 probably. 292+ chapters...

*Status:*- Ongoing

*Licesened:*- Yes, by Viz.

*Genre:*- Sports, Action

Target Audience:- It's okay for all kids over 13 I'd say

*Synposis:*- Essentially it is a manga that follows Echizen Ryoma, the Super Freshman of Seishun Gakuen Tennis Club. The kid is a genius and upon joining the team he immediately recieves one of the prestigious regular spots. The manga follow the Seigaku (short for Seishun Gakuen) team as they battle their way through tough opponents and try to achive their dream of winning the National Tournament. If you think it sounds boring, I don't blame you. I've had many people ask me how a manga about a tennis star can be interesting. However, Tennis no Ouijisama is about more than Echizen Ryoma, and more than tennis. Read the next blurb to find out why I think everyone should give this manga a shot.

*Why you recommend it:*- As I mentioned above, even if you don't like tennis and you don't like the snarky protagonist of this manga, you should still read it. It has some of the most wonderful character interactions I've ever seen. Konomi does an excellent job of making you feel the pain the teams have endured. He makes you understand the struggles they've experianced and let's you what makes them the team they are today. Another great thing is the characters. They aren't flat and boring. They are very dynamic and intriguing. Each is unique and brings something new and fresh to the manga. So, even if you don't like tennis, you'll like these tennis players.

*Why you DONT recommend it:*- Mmmm, the art style isn't for everyone I suspose. And if you truly detest sports mangas then stay away.
*
Where to get it:*-Barnes & Noble, Borders, ect..

*Author's other Works:*-I'm not sure...


----------



## Peliqua (Feb 2, 2006)

Can't believe nobody else has done Dragonball! 

*Manga's Name*:- Dragonball
*Author's Name*:- Akira Toriyama
*No. Of Volumes*:- 42, I believe.
*Status*:- Complete
*Licesened*:- Yes. Hell Yes. It's the most liscenced anime in the galaxy.  
*Genre*:- Shonen/Action
*Target Audience*:- Contains violence and very undetailed nudity, slightly sexual themes, and death.
*Synposis*:- Hailed as one of the most popular mangas in the world, it is by the creator of Dr. Slump, Akira Toriyama. It is an amazingly influential manga, and was Masashi Kishimoto's main inspiration, along with the movie Akira, to become a mangaka himself. The story revolves around a boy named Son Goku, who lives in the backwoods, has a monkey tail, and prays to his deceased grandfathers 'ball' in remembrance. The story starts on the day that Goku is visited by Bulma, a 16 year old girl on a hunt for the 'Dragon Balls', 7 mysterious orbs that, when gathered, summon the Dragon God Shenlong and offer the gatherer any one wish. Bulma sees Goku's memento of his grandfather and recogizes it as not just a glass ball, but as a Dragon Ball. Goku gives Bulma his Dragon Ball and the two travel through the world rounding up the dragon balls, through a series of mishaps and a lot of kung-fu action. 
*Why you recommend it*:- It is extremely funny in parts, while serious in others. Its originality never ceases to amaze me, and although the drawing style seems very simplistic, it is very versatile in that it allows expressions to be exggerated, adding effect for the reader. A very emotional and enthralling manga.
*Why you DONT recommend it*:-  If you are a retard, you probably won't like this manga.
*Where to get it*:- Nybarius' Manga Cult, or your local Manga retailer. 
*Author's other Works*:- Wonder Island (1978),  Highlight Island (1979) Dr. Slump (1980), Dragonball (1985-1995).


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 15, 2006)

*Manga's Name*:- Oldboy
*Author's Name*:- Garon Tsuchiya
*No. Of Volumes*:- 17 chapters (scanned)
*Status*:- Finished, since they based the movie off it.
*Licesened*:-  No
*Genre*:- Shonen
*Target Audience*:- 18+; violent and language.

*Synposis*:- An average man is kidnapped and imprisoned in a shabby cell for 15 years without explanation. He then is released, equipped with money, a cellphone and expensive clothes. As he strives to explain his imprisonment and get his revenge, he soon finds out that not only his kidnapper has still plans for him, but that those plans will serve as the even worse finale to 15 years of imprisonment.

*Why you recommend it*:- I was brought into this manga but the plot.  The plot is original and there haven't been any mangas that have this style of a plot.  Its interesting what to see what this man does after being locked up for all these years and how he reacts to the changed world and how he will defeat his kidnapper and live through it.  The main character is very badass but it some perspective he cares for his family and those he loves.

*Why you DON'T recommend it*:- People who don't like pulp style mangas may not like this one.  

*Where to get it*:- Link removed
*Author's other Works*:-


----------



## Aether (May 21, 2006)

Manga's Name:- Suzuka
Author's Name:- Kouji Seo
No. Of Volumes:- Vol. 12
Status:- Ongoing
Licesened:- yes 
Genre:- Shonen
Target Audience:-  15
Synposis:- 
*Spoiler*: _Mine_ 



Suzuka and Yamato both move into the same housing complex and go to the same school.Suzuka is a nationally recognized track star who strives to be perfect.Yamato wants Suzuka to notice him, a recent p.e. event  made him closer to that dream. Yamato is asked to join the track team and Yamato does so to get closer to Susuka.




*Spoiler*: _AnimeNewsNetwork.com_ 



Yamato and Suzuka attend the same high school and live in the same student housing complex. Suzuka is especially athletic and is under a lot of pressure to meet everyone's expectations in her event, the high jump. Yamato saves Suzuka life at one point and although he isn't particularly athletic he ends up helping her train for the high jump and a relationship develops between them.



Why you recommend it:- The story  .Its a change... well for me since this was the first sports romance manga I read and I love it. Also the plot is different and everyones expectations causes many hardships for the main character.
Why you DONT recommend it:- If your not a fan of Romance manga's
Where to get it:- SOS[Suzuka only Scans
Del Ray


----------



## Aether (May 21, 2006)

Manga's Name:- Kiseiju
Author's Name:- Hitoshi Iwaaki
No. Of Volumes:- 9
Status:- ongoing?
Licesened:- yes
Genre:-Drama, Horror, Science Fiction, Shoenen
Target Audience:-  16+ contains viloence and so on Dismemberment one scene of nudity... ect
Synposis:- The World is invaded by parasites that control the human brain upon entering. One parasite failed and entered into Shinji's left arm. The parasite(Migi) and Shinji both co-exist with each other. While the world is being consumed by the parasites only Shinji knows the truth to them and with the his now augmented arm kills them off, but endangers his close ones while doing so.
Why you recommend it:- The relationship between Migi and Shinji is an interesting one. Its not like any other and thats what makes the story so great. Its a really good manga with alot of action and drama
Why you DONT recommend it:- none what so ever
Where to get it:- TokyoPop
#manga-otakus@irc.irchighway.net
Author's other Works:- self-explainatory


----------



## Crowe (Jun 25, 2006)

Sorry for the late update but here it is (:


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 27, 2006)

*Manga's Name*:- Yu Yu Hakusho (Yuu Yuu Hakusho)
*Author's Name*:- Yoshihiro Togashi
*No. Of Volumes*:- 19
*Status*:- Completed
*Licesened*:-  Yes
*Genre*:- Shonen
*Target Audience*:- Teen (16+)

*Synposis*:- One day, 14 year old Yusuke Urameshi suddenly finds himself dead, having died pushing a child out of the way of oncoming traffic. Since he has such a bad personality, even the Spirit World was caught by surpise that he would sacrifice himself. Yusuke soon finds out he wasn't supposed to die and has a chance for resurrection and bringing his body back to life. After being resurrected, Yusuke becomes a Spirit Detective, along with his comrades, and one adventure after another happens, whether it be an investigation or a fighting tournament. 

*Why you recommend it*:- I enjoyed the anime a lot.  The manga shows all the missing parts in the manga, where a character was missing and the anime never went in depth why that character was gone for some time.  It's much more graphical and you can feel more emotion during the fights with better facial expressions and well-drawn.

*Why you DON'T recommend it*:- If you didn't like the anime but still worth a read of a volume or two.

*Where to get it*:- here
*Author's other Works*:- Hunter x Hunter, Level E


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 28, 2006)

*Manga's Name*:- Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo 
*Author's Name*:- Yoshio Sawai 
*No. Of Volumes*:- 21
*Status*:- Still going
*Licesened*:-  Yes
*Genre*:- Shonen/Action
*Target Audience*:- Teen (15+)

*Synposis*:- In the year 300X, Earth is terrorized by the evil Margarita Empire, which will stop at nothing to rid the entire population of their hair. But now, one afro-wearing man stands his way. He has the ability to communicate with other people's hair and use his own nasal hair to defeat the Margarita Empire's bald henchmen. His name: Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo. 

*Why you recommend it*:- I started watching the anime on Toonami and loved the episodes.  The manga in my view is better than the anime.  If you didn't like the anime, try this.  The manga shows a decent amount of parts left out in the anime and there are better drawings.  Funny parts in the anime are sometimes exemplified in the manga with the drawings and the new characters.

*Why you DON'T recommend it*:- The randomness could be a bit over the top and not be funny but annoying. 

*Where to get it*:- here
*Author's other Works*:- None


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Jul 29, 2006)

*Manga's Name*:- Cromartie High School 
*Author's Name*:- Eiji Nonaka
*No. Of Volumes*:- 11
*Status*:- I think its finished.
*Licesened*:-  Yes
*Genre*:- Shonen/Comedy/Slife of life
*Target Audience*:- Teen (15+)

*Synposis*:- Takashi Kamiyama gets transferred to Cromartie High School, infamous for housing the most badass delinquents around. Be it human or otherwise. Takashi runs into many different and bizzare encounters during his school year at Cromartie.  He encounters gorillas, robots, mascots and many other things.

*Why you recommend it*:- This manga is quite random not as random as Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo buit still funny.  I watched the anime and laughed a lot. The manga glorified a few moments in the anime.  And its easier to catch your favorite scenes in the anime still in the manga and actually get the joke.  Overall the manga is better than the anime but both are worth a watch.  A movie was based of the manga, so if you've finished with the manga you should check it out. 

*Why you DON'T recommend it*:- The comedy lines might be a bit stale if you don't know a bit of pop culture in Japan and US.

*Where to get it*:- Bookstores
*Author's other Works*:- None


----------



## Naruka (Aug 1, 2006)

*Manga's name * Urusei Yatsura

*Author of Manga* Rumiko Takahashi

*No. of volumes* 34

*Status* complete

*Licensed* first 5 wideban 12 tankouban lisenced the rest isn't

*Genre* Shonen Romance/Comedy

*Target Audience* 13+

*Synopis*
The story of Urusei Yatsura concerns the tempestuous relationship between two focal characters: Ataru Moroboshi who is possibly the most unfaithful, unlucky and lecherous idiot to have ever been born...and Lum, a tigerskin-bikini clad alien package of sex appeal, jealousy and electricity who's fallen for him. The series chronicles the misadventures of these two stubborn teenagers along with a veritable entourage of super-weird characters. Among the supporting cast is is the richest boy on the planet, a superhuman schoolgirl, a fire-breathing baby, a powerful priestess with a day job as a school nurse, a cute and psychotic alien vixen with a split personality, a gender-confused martial artist, an alien biker chick, an ice queen of Neptune, a deranged monk, a giant ghost cat and hundreds of other lunatic personalities. Aliens, humans and inhumans alike interact in endless hysteria in a town named Tomobiki.


----------



## Aether (Aug 25, 2006)

Manga's Name:- Salad Days
Author's Name:- Shinobu Inokuma
No. Of Volumes:- 18
Status:-complete
Licesened:-?
Genre:-Drama, Romance, Slice of Life
Target Audience:- 16+ Teens
Synposis:- This manga is just a collection of small love stories that span a chapter or two.
Why you DONT recommend it:- Sometimes in just one chapter you may become attached to that character( I have), and since these stories are just about a chapter or two long, you may really wish that it wasn't.
Why you DO recommend it:- The stories are very touching. Even though they are very short they leave some kind of impression on you. 
Where to get it:- GotLurk.net
Author's other Works:-The School of Water Business


----------



## RyRyMini (Oct 15, 2006)

*Cardcaptor Sakura*


​*Manga's Name*:- Cardcaptor Sakura
*Author's Name*:- CLAMP
*No. Of Volumes*:- 12
*Status*:- Complete
*Licesened*:- yes
*Genre*:- Shoujo, Fantasy
*Target Audience*:- 12+
*Synposis*:- Sakura Kinomoto is a ordinary 4th grade girl when one day she opens up a book that no one else could in her fathers library. Inside were 52 cards, each with a unique mystical power, such as "The Windy", "The Jump", and "The Firey". If the seal was broken (which it was), evil would befall on the Earth. With the help of the guardian beast of the cards (Cerebeus, AKA Kero-chan) Sakura must capture and seal each card. During this time, she meets a rival and friend, Syaoran Li (AKA Li-kun) who has the same goals in mind as she does.
*Why you recommend it*:- Mysterious -- you don't know what will happen next.
*Why you DONT recommend it*:- Very shoujo. There are some adult topics hinted at, such as homosexual relations, and teacher x student relations.
*Where to get it*:- Amazon
*Author's other Works*:- Chobits, Legal Drug, XXXHolic, etc.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Oct 15, 2006)

Updated the list with all the mangas and fixed up some loose ends.


----------



## Rise_Clash (Nov 19, 2006)

Manga's Name: Kingdom Hearts
Author's Name: Shiro Amano
No. Of Volumes: 4 (Continues with Chain of Memories series)
Status: Complete
Licesened: No
Genre: Fantasy
Target Audience: All ages
Synposis: When a strange storm hits his island home, 14 year old Sora is seperated from his friends and is swept into a new, mysterious land.  There, he meets the court wizard Donald, and captain Goofy, who are on a mission to save their king, Mickey, and return him to his throne at Disney Castle.  When the three learn of the Heartless, creates who feed off the darkess of peoples hearts, they join forces to recover Sora's friends, return the king to his position, and save the universe from the Heartless!
Why you recommend it: Great series, right on the video game's storyline, folds out into Chain of Memories series and soon a Kingdom Hearts 2 series.
Where to get it:


----------



## Invincible13 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Katsu!*

Manga's Name: Katsu!
Author's Name: Mitsuru Adachi
No. Of Volumes: 16 Volumes
Status: sadly complete
Licesened: Dunno
Genre: Sports/ HS romance 
Target Audience: some romantic elements, but overall any
Synposis: Satoyama Katsuki has a crush on a girl in his class, Mizutani Katsuki (they have the same name, spelled differently) and to get closer to her he joins her estranged father's gym.  One thing leads to another and he falls deep into the world of boxing.
Why you recommend it: Like many of Adachi's mangas, it has good characters, good interaction between them.  The sports are about the same as other manga but the characters themselves make it special.
Why you DONT recommend it: Not quite a fan of the ending, would have liked to see it go a little longer or at least another chapter wrapping it up (I'm not a fan of manga ending in general, never seems like the right time)
Where to get it: Slam Dunk has all the volumes, from MD
Author's other Works: H2, Touch, Rough, Cross Game, Slow Step, etc.


----------



## Narutimate Hero (Jan 3, 2007)

Manga's Name:- Case Closed (English Version), Detective Conan (Japanese Version)

Author's Name:- Aoyama Gosho

No. Of Volumes:- 14 volumes (in US), 53+ (in Japan)

Status:- On-going

Licesened:- Yes

Genre:- Shonen, Comedy, Mystery Action

Target Audience:- I think 16 and above. Definitely not for kids.

Synposis:-  Young detective Shinichi Kudo is the modern Sherlock Holmes. He has solved countless of baffling crimes and the savior of the Japanese police force. His whole life has changed when he met two members of the murderous Black Organization. They made him take the unstable poison they invented, APTX 4869,  and instead of killing Shinichi, it shrunk his body and looked like a first grader kid..!

Knowing that the organization will hunt him down and kill not only him but everybody else around him, he lives with his childhood girlfriend Ran hoping to find some clues about the organization since Ran's dad happens to be a pathetic detective - Kogoro Mori. Armed with the high tech stuff that Dr. Agasa gave him such as a bow tie voice modulator, stun gun wrist watch and super powered sneakers, he solved cases afrer cases for Kogoro and made him so reputable and famous. He knew that when  Kogoro becomes so famous, he and the organization will finally cross their path.

Juggling his task to solve every cases that comes in their way,  finding clues about the Black Organization, and trying to keep Ran and everybody else to know his secret, the young detective Conan Edogawa stars this action packed and laugh out loud manga.

Why you recommend it:- Basically, I think that this is the longest and greatest detective manga ever created. It is very clever, that will make you ask yourself "How did the criminal vanish from the locked room..?" and try to solve it yourself. It is really entertaining and a must read for mature readers.

Why you DONT recommend it:- Well, some of the scenes is very graphic. Severed heads, splattered bloods, etc. If I can think of any reason for anyone not to read this manga, that would be the one.

Where to get it:- wherever books are sold.

Author's other Works:-    Yaiba and Magic Kaito


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 21, 2007)

*Manga's Name:-* xxxHOLiC
*Author's Name:-* CLAMP
*No. Of Volumes:-* 10+
*Status:-* Ongoing
*Licesened:-* Yes♥
*Genre:-* Fantasy & Supernatural
*Target Audience:-* 13&up for violence, language and humor.
*Synopsis:*Kimihiro Watanuki is a high school student who has always been able to see spirits, ghosts and monsters. The problem is that these creatures are attracted to his spiritual-filled blood and constantly harass him. One such event leads him to a mysteries shop.

Once, forcefully, inside he meets the beautiful and possibly insane witch Yuko Ichihara who runs the shop...a shop where wishes are granted for the right price. Yuko says she can fix his problem for the right price. Watanuki ends up wishing that spirits would leave him alone but as payment he must serve Yuko for a undisclosed amount of time for the wish to be granted 
*Why you recommend it:-* A great plot with a billion possibilities and characters you fall madly in love with because of their personality and place in the story. The manga's humor is rather out there but funny none the less. Veteran manga fans will appreciate the well-placed references to other manga works by CLAMP and various authors. A series worth looking into for those into comedy, ghosts, ancient Japanese myths etc.
*Where to get it:-* Borders, WaldenBooks and any other mainstream book store.
*Author's other Works:-* -X/1999, Card Captor Sakura and Magical Knights Rayearth are examples of CLAMP's more famous work.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 21, 2007)

*Manga's Name*:- Unbalanced x Unbalanced
A*uthor's Name:- *N/A
*No. Of Volumes*:- 4
*Status*:- Ongoing
*Licesened*:- N/A 

*Genre*:- Romance
*Target Audience:- *15&up for violence, language and sexual content
Synopsis: Jin-Ho is a high school student that has strong feelings for his teacher Sunsengnim and in the mix of these feelings he finds him self drunk over her house one night and going with her to see if she's pregnant with his baby the next week. These events must be kecpt secret from the school or Sunsengnim will lose her career and be disgraced by all. This Mahnwa is a romance with many twist and unlike most romances, the main character isn't a dimwit that doesn't know how to act around women.

*Why you recommend it*:-  If you like romances but hate the idiotic male characters and the ecchi cliches (4 girls love one man) than this is for you. This story also has drama and tension with mild violence involved. It's an all around fun story.

*Where to get it*:- Any comic store, off the net.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 21, 2007)

*Manga's Name*:- Unbalanced x Unbalanced
A*uthor's Name:- *N/A
*No. Of Volumes*:- 4
*Status*:- Ongoing
*Licesened*:- N/A 

*Genre*:- Romance
*Target Audience:- *15&up for violence, language and sexual content
Synopsis: Jin-Ho is a high school student that has strong feelings for his teacher Sunsengnim and in the mix of these feelings he finds him self drunk over her house one night and going with her to see if she's pregnant with his baby the next week. These events must be kecpt secret from the school or Sunsengnim will lose her career and be disgraced by all. This Mahnwa is a romance with many twist and unlike most romances, the main character isn't a dimwit that doesn't know how to act around women.

*Why you recommend it*:-  If you like romances but hate the idiotic male characters and the ecchi cliches (4 girls love one man) than this is for you. This story also has drama and tension with mild violence involved. It's an all around fun story.

*Where to get it*:- Any comic store, off the net.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 22, 2007)

When you click on Dragonball, B'tX manga review pops up. Just thought I'd say..


----------



## Taxman (Jan 22, 2007)

^fix'd.........


----------



## Yagami1211 (Apr 29, 2009)

*Manga's Name*:- City Hunter
*Author's Name*:- Tsukasa Hojo
*No. Of Volumes*:- 35
*Status*:- Completed
*Licensed*:- yes
*Genre*:- Shonen/Guns/Action ( Weekly Shonen Jump)
*Target Audience*:- 14+, a bit of violence, some really light Ecchi
*Synposis*:- The series follows the exploits of Ryo Saeba, a "sweeper" who works to rid Tokyo of crime. He haves his own agency "City Hunter" and work as a bodyguard or as a hitman. Things turns wrong when he refuses works for Union Teope, a huge drugs crime business group. They kills his job partner Hideyuki Makimura. His sister Kaori Makimura takes her brothers' place as Ryo partner.

*Why you recommend it*:- This manga is a really good manga, tons of actions, fun, terrific villains, badass heroes, guns, good stories.

*Where to get it*:- his Burn Bazooka blasts , I know it was released in US, but that was a long time ago.
*Author's other Works*:- Cat's eyes, Angel Heart ( City Hunter's 1/2 sequel )


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2009)

So who's linking the newer posts to the first post? We don't want people to make duplicate summary's of a manga that's already been posted because it's not on the front page.


----------



## Shouko (Aug 29, 2011)

Manga's Name:- Seikon no Qwaser
Author's Name:- 	Yoshino Hiroyuki
No. Of Volumes:- 11
Status:- Ongoing
Licesened:- Don't know; probably not
Genre:- Shonen, Ecchi, Mature, Romance/Yuri
Target Audience:- 18+(?)
Synposis:- The St. Mikhailov Academy student Oribe Mafuyu comes across a mysterious silver haired boy. He is called a Qwaser, a being that draws power from Soma(in the women tits) and is able to manipulate a specific element. And now, in the 21st century, the mystery revolving around an Icon turns the academy into the battlegrounds for the fight between the Qwaser!
Why you recommend it:- The line is really beautiful, the main hero is really cool, it's gore, has a lot of ecchi(and cute girls) - the powers are really cool.
Where to get it:- mangafox
Author's other Works:- See this:


----------



## ~Avant~ (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow talk about a necro


----------

